# AEW Dynamite senpai jericho puts down his not so young boy edition



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Oh and just to get it out of the way. Senpai? That sounds sexual


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Firefromthegods said:


> Oh and just to get it out of the way. Senpai? That sounds sexual


Senpai is a woke jobber 😂 Bayley is better 😂

Hayter's ass better be on this show 🥵


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

Firefromthegods said:


> Oh and just to get it out of the way. Senpai? That sounds sexual


🤢 I didn’t need to see the word sexual under a video of that chicken chested bloated bastard Jericho.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Rhhodes said:


> 🤢 I didn’t need to see the word sexual under a video of that chicken chested bloated bastard Jericho.


I would enjoy being under that chicken chested bloated bastard Jericho though 🥵


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

LFG

Why I love this:


Guaranteed banger match every week.
Trios division has had some great matches but this could DEFINE it as a staple of AEW. A putting-it-on-the-map series.
Best of 7s are the more sporty approach many of us wanted from AEW, as it feels like a sporting contest with stakes.

Some other good best of's:


Magnum TA vs. Nikita Koloff (NWA 1986)
Benoit vs. Booker T (WCW 1998, later redone by WWE in 2005)
Sheamus vs. Cesaro (WWE 2016)
Danielson vs. Homicide (ROH 2004~2005)

And the best of all:


MGMG vs. Beer Money (TNA 2010)


----------



## CriminalLeapord (Oct 13, 2017)

Thought they were just gonna hand the titles back to the Elite which would have killed Death Triangle. Was glad they retained. Not sure about best of 7 though, seems a bit over kill. Think a 3 way feud with House of Black added would have set the trios alight.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I’m pumped for the Death Triangle/The Elite.

Penta is my favorite AEW wrestler, and Matt Jackson is one of my boyfriends, it’s really a win win situation.

All great wrestlers involved in this.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

Jericho is so funny when he is playing the historical facts. And he is not wrong at all, Ishii was cleaning the floors of Tenryu’s gym because he also had to sleep on them while Jericho was one of the main guys of WAR.
I expect a hard hitting contest like all Ishii's matches with Jericho as the obvious winner.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Seems like a good time to bring this video back.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

SEVEN trios flipfest matches? OK I quit.

Edit: we also really need to not add the whole "young boy" thing to our vocabulary here. Chris Hansen is going to show up as guest host otherwise.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Death Triangle VS The Elite
Ishii VS Jericho
Page VS Starks
OC VS Hager

Good card so far. Guessing this will be Jericho's last defense before Final Battle so either this week or next we should have learn who he defends against. 

Hoping Ego wins. 

Hoping we here from 2 belts Joe. 

Wonder if the House of Black make their return here and set up a short fued to begin being rebuilt? 

Wonder if we see any story progress on The Gunns and FTR. Would be a solid Rampage main event.


----------



## thorwold (Dec 19, 2015)

MJF staying heelish actually makes that Page and Starks match much more interesting now.

Will be interesting to see what kind of match Ishii and Jericho put on. Keeping up with Ishii ain't easy.

Plenty of fallout that will hopefully be addressed too. Full Gear gave this show a massive rub, hopefully they execute.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

I hate the Bo7 format. That cheapens the Death Triangle win, cause now it´s not really a win, just an early score in the game. Even makes Rey Fenix decision mean so much less, if they have to face them 3-6 more times anyway. Furthermore how are they effectively going to tell the Death Triangle story through a seven match series. This feels like a ticket seller move. Announce their big stars for all the up-coming shows.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

If Death Triangle go fully blown heel, that means Bandido will become the babyface luchadore of AEW and can eventually feud with Fenix and Penta. 

However, I could also see DT splitting at the end of this series when Fenix realises PAC's way isn't the way for him.


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

thorwold said:


> MJF staying heelish actually makes that Page and Starks match much more interesting now.
> 
> Will be interesting to see what kind of match Ishii and Jericho put on. Keeping up with Ishii ain't easy.
> 
> Plenty of fallout that will hopefully be addressed too. Full Gear gave this show a massive rub, hopefully they execute.


I think it's gotta be Ethan Page winning the tournament. He's been doing the most legwork for the tournament and also, he has beef with MJF now.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

AEW has got the sweetest graphics.


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

Prosper said:


> AEW has got the sweetest graphics.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


You’re not kidding.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Only another 50 hours to go folks!!


----------



## hybrid92_ (Aug 17, 2021)

that best of 7 series is going to tank the ratings. no one wants to watch the same spotfest bullshit over and over again. looking forward to what the reaction will be in chicago towards the elite after they mocked punk at the ppv.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

hybrid92_ said:


> that best of 7 series is going to tank the ratings. no one wants to watch the same spotfest bullshit over and over again. looking forward to what the reaction will be in chicago towards the elite after they mocked punk at the ppv.


It’s going to be fucking epic, the best of 7 that is.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Alvarez, quoting notes given to him by Meltzer, said the Elite will use Wayward Son going forward as a trio, but not as singles or tag. Which I'm glad about in Kenny's case as Battle Cry is so epic.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

I'll be impressed if the best of seven series can be interesting because in the end all seven will likely just blend together in fans' eyes aside from the finish of match one and match seven. But that's not to say they won't be entertaining when they happen. I'll get a huge chuckle if they open Dynamite every single week for matches 2-6 which I can see happening.


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

CovidFan said:


> I'll be impressed if the best of seven series can be interesting because in the end all seven will likely just blend together in fans' eyes aside from the finish of match one and match seven. But that's not to say they won't be entertaining when they happen. I'll get a huge chuckle if they open Dynamite every single week for matches 2-6 which I can see happening.


I think they're smart enough to do little things to make each match unique. We're probably going to see a gradual progression in the rift between Pac and the Lucha Bros as well. I could see the Penta and Fenix turning on Pac in the final bout.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594507452564873217
Over 5k tickets already sold for Wednesday.


----------



## Top bins (Jul 8, 2019)

3venflow said:


> If Death Triangle go fully blown heel, that means Bandido will become the babyface luchadore of AEW and can eventually feud with Fenix and Penta.
> 
> However, I could also see DT splitting at the end of this series when Fenix realises PAC's way isn't the way for him.


Tony then will sign Dragon Lee and have Bandido and Dragon Lee teaming up calling them 'Bandlee'


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

theshape31 said:


> View attachment 139676


that is a pretty good card


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> that is a pretty good card


The match booking looks very strong, indeed. Plus we’ve got two new world champs that I can’t wait to see make an impact. Fresh, hungry, homegrown talent with unlimited potential to lead AEW into a new era. I’m looking forward to Dynamite much more now than I have in a several months.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

theshape31 said:


> The match booking looks very strong, indeed. Plus we’ve got two new world champs that I can’t wait to see make an impact. Fresh, hungry, homegrown talent with unlimited potential to lead AEW into a new era. I’m looking forward to Dynamite much more now than I have in a several months.
> View attachment 139722
> 
> View attachment 139723


2 new young champs x the Elite = all the excitement


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

The new official AEW champions banner:


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

Um, looks kind of odd with Thunder Rosa included, when she hasn't defended the belt in months.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

CM Punk chants

↓

Cult of Personality hits

↓ 












theshape31 said:


> The new official AEW champions banner:
> View attachment 139724


Only two ex-WWE wrestlers too and one of them is an AEW OG.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)




----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

3venflow said:


> View attachment 139760


NXT folks, help me out here. How long has it been since Regal has been a full on heel? He was the GM on NXT and I assume he always got a pop or was more meant to be neutral.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Also, Ishii commented on Jericho.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594624158645747713


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Prized Fighter said:


> NXT folks, help me out here. How long has it been since Regal has been a full on heel? He was the GM on NXT and I assume he always got a pop or was more meant to be neutral.


On NXT? Never from what I can remember. There he was like the cool principal/grandpa that only got heated if you pissed him off.

Last time he was a heel was probably…..I don’t even know. Maybe back in like 2010 or something.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

This should be a good show. MJF/Regal addressing speculation. Hayter’s title coronation. The follow-up from Joe/Wardlow/Hobbs. Ricky Starks should be doing/saying something.

I’d start the show with MJF/Regal arriving together - like 30 seconds on camera. And then end the show with them too.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

DRose1994 said:


> This should be a good show. MJF/Regal addressing speculation. Hayter’s title coronation. The follow-up from Joe/Wardlow/Hobbs. Ricky Starks should be doing/saying something.
> 
> I’d start the show with MJF/Regal arriving together - like 30 seconds on camera. And then end the show with them too.


Stroke Daddy has a match on this show.


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

MaseMan said:


> Um, looks kind of odd with Thunder Rosa included, when she hasn't defended the belt in months.


Yep, she’s completely out of place next to everyone else. I honestly don’t even think of Rosa as the champ anymore since she’s been gone so long.



Prized Fighter said:


> NXT folks, help me out here. How long has it been since Regal has been a full on heel?





TD Stinger said:


> Last time he was a heel was probably…..I don’t even know. Maybe back in like *2010* or something.


I’m pretty sure it was the final episode of WWE ECW (Feb. 2010) where he helped Ezekiel Jackson beat Christian for the title.

I always thought Regal was a much stronger heel. So I’m very interested in this new direction and look forward to seeing how much of a bastard he becomes. He and and MJF compliment each other so well, and I think they’ll be a natural fit together.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)




----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3venflow said:


> View attachment 139770


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

3venflow said:


> View attachment 139770


What a waste of good popcorn.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594583226567344128


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Rick Ross was actually awesome in his AEW appearance. I would've rather brought him back


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

theshape31 said:


> Yep, she’s completely out of place next to everyone else. I honestly don’t even think of Rosa as the champ anymore since she’s been gone so long.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That time seems right. I remember his feud with Moxley in FCW in 2011 where he still had some of his villain attributes, but Moxley was really the heel in that feud.


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

Prized Fighter said:


> That time seems right. I remember his feud with Moxley in FCW in 2011 where he still had some of his villain attributes, but *Moxley was really the heel in that feud*.


What goes around comes around!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Haha I knew that Jade/Bow Wow thing was a work


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594878872662802432


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

Prosper said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594878872662802432


“Kittle dapped up Penta El Zero Miedo before the game”

Maybe I’m too old and out of touch, but I don’t have a fucking clue what that means, lol.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Without CM Punk, they have outsold the last Dynamite at the Wintrust, which was headlined by the near 40 minute Punk vs. MJF main event.

Per WrestleTix:

*AEW Presents 'Dynamite/Rampage'
Wed • Nov 23 • 6:00 PM
Wintrust Arena, Chicago, IL*

Available Tickets => 810
Current Setup/Capacity => 6,264
Tickets Distributed => 5,454

Last time:
2/22/2022 => Dynamite => 5,446


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

theshape31 said:


> “Kittle dapped up Penta El Zero Miedo before the game”
> 
> Maybe I’m too old and out of touch, but I don’t have a fucking clue what that means, lol.


Haha it just means that they're boys and had a handshake before the game.


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Haha it just means that they're boys and had a handshake before the game.


Damn kids with their slang terms, hoola hoops, and pac-man video games! 

[shakes cane in air]


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

“Chicago. This’ll be interesting.”


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

AEW Road to Chicago:


----------



## Top bins (Jul 8, 2019)

DRose1994 said:


> This should be a good show. MJF/Regal addressing speculation. Hayter’s title coronation. The follow-up from Joe/Wardlow/Hobbs. Ricky Starks should be doing/saying something.
> 
> I’d start the show with MJF/Regal arriving together - like 30 seconds on camera. And then end the show with them too.


Well...instead the show will probably start with James Cipperley and the best friends


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

3venflow said:


> Also, Ishii commented on Jericho.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594624158645747713



Oh man that'll put butts in seats.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Any predictions for the Elite's crowd reaction in Chicago?


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

IronMan8 said:


> Any predictions for the Elite's crowd reaction in Chicago?


Larry! Larry! Larry!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

theshape31 said:


> AEW Road to Chicago:


must watch stuff - great ‘road to’



IronMan8 said:


> Any predictions for the Elite's crowd reaction in Chicago?


there will be some boos - but mostly cheers

Chicago has always been AEW country since All In - people knew punk was being a bitch-ass


----------



## Chris Herrichico (Feb 27, 2015)

Well, let the Chicago fans scream for their bitch-boy Phil ... who cares? Everywhere else will be "Fuck CM Punk!".


----------



## Uncle Iroh (5 mo ago)

Punk was getting booed or indifferent chants IN Chicago before he acted like a bitch. 

He literally had to start pandering to them with help from fucking Ace Steel of all people just to stop him from getting out cheered by Jon Moxley. 

I wouldn't be surprised if Bucks got a decent reception, but the AEW crowd tend to play along at times so wouldn't surprise me if they got booed to high heavens.


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

Ishii vs Jericho should be good, but New Japan needs to start sending another "designated job guy in AEW" soon.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

IronMan8 said:


> Any predictions for the Elite's crowd reaction in Chicago?


I predict they will get cheered, unless The Elite do something to get cheap heat.

Although, they are facing Death Triangle who just turned heel, so it would be weird for The Elite to try and be heels


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

I love that I am not sure who wins the Starks/Page match. They are two of my favorite performers and this is the first chance for both of them to take a jump up the card.

I would have liked one more match added, but for a fallout show, promo segments are needed to start new feuds and this is a good mix of matches and segments. Hopefully, there is follow up on the TNT Title feud.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

I’ve had The Elite’s theme stuck in my head since Saturday. What a tune. Never heard it before.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Planning to tune for the first time in a while since MJF and surprisingly Hayter won (man I wish they'd just get rid of this interim nonsense), and Samoa Joe getting some more TV time with his own win. What a waste that Wardlow reign was. Hopefully he gets a good feud.

But that card just.................doesn't interest me.

I don't care about a best of seven spotfest (how many of those have we seen up to this point?), nor Orange Cassidy, nor the Jericho match. Starks vs. Page should be good.

While the title changes were the right calls, AEW still has a very long way to go. I can easily see myself tuning out of this.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Most excited for Starks VS Page. 

Both guys look like they could be players in the future of this company and business, hope they deliver in spades tonight with a little spotlight on them.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Prized Fighter said:


> I love that I am not sure who wins the Starks/Page match. They are two of my favorite performers and this is the first chance for both of them to take a jump up the card.
> 
> I would have liked one more match added, but for a fallout show, promo segments are needed to start new feuds and this is a good mix of matches and segments. Hopefully, there is follow up on the TNT Title feud.


No doubt in my mind a match will be added.... A woman's match that is.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Twitter currently in outrage mode at no women's match being announced. TK didn't announce one on Busted either, but I can't remember a Dynamite without one.

One other thing is neither MJF or Hayter are announced after winning gold. MJF is promoting Regal's interview which makes me wonder if he's on the movie set or if he'll come out during Regal's segment.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

3venflow said:


> Twitter currently in outrage mode at no women's match being announced. TK didn't announce one on Busted either, but I can't remember a Dynamite without one.


TK finally taking my advice 😼

I'm sure we'll get Britt and Jamie on there.


----------



## Error_404 (Apr 12, 2016)

Seated to witness the start of the Hayter era


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Twitter currently in outrage mode at no women's match being announced. TK didn't announce one on Busted either, but I can't remember a Dynamite without one.
> 
> One other thing is neither MJF or Hayter are announced after winning gold. MJF is promoting Regal's interview which makes me wonder if he's on the movie set or if he'll come out during Regal's segment.


Jamie pretty much announcing an appearance tonight:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595503871329243160
And I’m curious to see how the Regal/BCC stuff plays out:









Also, a hat:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595491639178428416


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

The...Elite...The The...Elite! I just notice that if it goes to 7 I'm going to see it live when they come to L.A.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> must watch stuff - great ‘road to’
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would love a „fuck CM Punk“ chant in Chicago. Would be the knife in the back of Phil.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Can’t believe it looks like no MJF.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

rich110991 said:


> Can’t believe it looks like no MJF.


Theres not enough drugs in the world to make TK dumb enough to not put MJF on this show. 

Hell he should be opening it.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

theshape31 said:


> Also, a hat:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595491639178428416


The post match now needs OC posing in that hat.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

fabi1982 said:


> I would love a „fuck CM Punk“ chant in Chicago. Would be the knife in the back of Phil.


I'd bet on it. They were already down on Punk when he faced MJF there and now that MJF is the man, I'm sure he'll get some sort of unkind chant tonight.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

theshape31 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595491639178428416


Better promo than last week on Dynamite.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Shall watch for Starks/Page, hopefully Hayter and her bunda, Fallout from Regal and how Danielson reacts. He still is a heel so I'd love for him to kick Mox's head in and turn







to


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

What a fucking joke if MJF isn’t on the show tonight.


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

CovidFan said:


> TK finally taking my advice


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

Mr316 said:


> What a fucking joke if MJF isn’t on the show tonight.


Probably still laying there too long outside the ring at the prudential center while the ref blatantly hold back on counting to 10


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

We thankfully already have the Elite and Orange Cassidy on this card, so we just need to have Wheeler Yuta and Daniel Garcia appear tonight too so that the wrestling fans will officially have everything covered tonight 

The AEW audience deserves to see their obvious greatness


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Last time with Punk vs. MJF on top - 5,446

Safe to say, Chicago hasn't abandoned AEW.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595553094535979014


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

3venflow said:


> Last time with Punk vs. MJF on top - 5,446
> 
> Safe to say, Chicago hasn't abandoned AEW.
> 
> ...


Chicago’s got taste!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*STARDOM World still hasn't uploaded the New Japan X STARDOM PPV, so I'll give Dynamite a chance tonight. It feels like they hit the reset button at Full Gear.*


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

AEW might outdraw RAW from Monday and possibly SD on Friday....and those are go home shows.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

theshape31 said:


> You’re not kidding.
> View attachment 139703


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595524086322630656
This is good shit right here.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Swerve is such an awesome asshole of an heel who you will never cheer for.

Brilliant talent who could easily shine in the main event. Prefer him much more than Lee. 

Hopefully he gets to shine in this feud.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Maki Ito on AEW Dark Elevation before the show










Also:



Spoiler



Don Callis appeared on the ramp and watched Takeshita wrestle closely.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Can't wait for the show and posting on here with the boys n ladies!


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

mjf has been dropping punk references and the show is in chicago....I think punk shows up tonight


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Joe Gill said:


> mjf has been dropping punk references and the show is in chicago....I think punk shows up tonight


CM Punk and the Elite continuing to elevate the wrestling industry confirmed.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Joe Gill said:


> mjf has been dropping punk references and the show is in chicago....I think punk shows up tonight


Absolutely zero chance tonight, but he will be back in the end.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

theshape31 said:


> Jamie pretty much announcing an appearance tonight:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595503871329243160
> ...


Wasn't sure about watching but Jamie told me to so I guess I have to now.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

I am ready for this . Elite/Luchas should be a good time. Not really sure what else is on...though I'm sure the women will waste 15 minutes of time. No MJF would be pretty sad.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Be a shame if MJF aint down. In chicago of all places he HAS to be there.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Even if Punk does return somehow (I still find it hard to see), I doubt it'll be when he's recovering from injury. What's he going to do, sit in the commentary booth for months?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Alright give us a good show tonight Tony you fucking madman. If the show ends up being bad tonight…I have no more hope in this company. No excuses tonight.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

I'd love to see Punk's music hit just for the reaction. Don't have him come out. Just test the waters. The boos would be so thunderous


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

It's almost showtime folks! This Thanksgiving I'm thankful for Kenny Omega being back.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

If they were gonna turn it into angle, I doubt Kenny would be saying things like “it’s not The Elite vs Punk” and “let it go”.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Will check the first half our of the show. Then check out the rest in the morning.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

rich110991 said:


> If they were gonna turn it into angle, I doubt Kenny would be saying things like “it’s not The Elite vs Punk” and “let it go”.


You have to say such things when he's so far away from return. I also don't think Punk would ever face The Elite. Maybe he could face Kenny. And maybe that's why it's not "The Elite vs. Punk".


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

I would still be legit shocked if punk ever comes back to AEW. Still have my doubts.

But NEVER SAY NEVER in wrestling.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Hangman/Punk is where the real heat is anyway!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

TayJay vs. Willow/Skye Blue vs. Britt/Hayter added as the obligatory women's match.

Also:


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Just 3 years ago, I *NEVER* would've thought that we'd ever see Steve Austin, CM Punk, Edge, Christian Cage, and Saraya compete in a wrestling ring ever again.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

DammitChrist said:


> Just 3 years ago, I *NEVER* would've thought that we'd ever see Steve Austin, CM Punk, Edge, Christian Cage, and Saraya compete in a wrestling ring ever again.


Let us all thank Tony Khan.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

3venflow said:


> TayJay vs. Willow/Skye Blue vs. Britt/Hayter added as the obligatory women's match.
> 
> Also:
> 
> View attachment 139878


So want the hayter/britt feud to happen down the line.

That match tonight doesnt seem appealing at all though.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Road to got me hyped for Dynamite. Looking forward to a good show tonight.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Watch it start with a bunch of guys in the ring 😂


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

3venflow said:


> TayJay vs. Willow/Skye Blue vs. Britt/Hayter added as the obligatory women's match.
> 
> Also:
> 
> View attachment 139878


If they aren't having a women's tag division the why are they using so many women's tags? Jesus. Rest of the card looks awesome though.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

William Regal is still over af a heel!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

MJF Party time


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

You can't be serious that they're not having MJF the new champion on tonight...Only this fucking company LMAO


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I really missed Regal as a full heal.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

crowd being uncouth to Mr. Regal


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Kind of weak to not have MJF on the show (if that is really the case)…


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

MJF wins the title and then isn't on the show lol.

Utterly pathetic.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Hell yes!!!

The overall wrestling MVP of 2022 is making his entrance right now!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> You can't be serious that they're not having MJF the new champion on tonight...Only this fucking company LMAO


I'll watch this segment and catch the rest of this tomorrow.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mox is already bleeding!!!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Will Chicago chant for CM Punk?


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Brand new champ and we gotta wait till next week LMAO


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Boldgerg said:


> MJF wins the title and then isn't on the show lol.
> 
> Utterly pathetic.


Nah, it's not pathetic at all since the wait for MJF will totally be worth it in the end 

It's better this way since the audience will be wanting even more from MJF by next week.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The look of derision on Regal's face! Best facials in wrestling (other than Paige).


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Prized Fighter said:


> If they aren't having a women's tag division the why are they using so many women's tags? Jesus. Rest of the card looks awesome though.


The women's division is better off without tag titles! Just look at how Damage CTRL would of been better off with Bayley carrying it as RAW women's champion instead of carrying useless tag team jobbers that arent getting over!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Let me guess, a 'new' member with Regal will attack Moxley??


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

DammitChrist said:


> Nah, it's not pathetic at all since the wait for MJF will totally be worth it in the end
> 
> It's better this way since the audience will be wanting even more from MJF by next week.


Please stop


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hope Danielson kicks Mox's head in!!!!!


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

DammitChrist said:


> Nah, it's not pathetic at all since the wait for MJF will totally be worth it in the end
> 
> It's better this way since the audience will be wanting even more from MJF by next week.


What is it that's actually wrong with you? Have you got a diagnosed condition?

Never in my life have I ever seen someone SO desperate to defend someone/something about literally absolutely EVERYTHING.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I like how Bryan is dressed like a college dweeb.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Bryan going to turn too.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

We all do bad things


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> I like how Bryan is dressed like a college dweeb.


I was thinking X-Mas elf.


----------



## Missionary Chief (Aug 1, 2021)

Thank God... The "Jump to Latest" button is back!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Bryan going heel finally.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Bryan looks like a homeless guy in chicago lmao


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

Bryan's dad struggled with Regal costing him the AEW World title?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Bryan doing some good heel shit. About time.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think Bryan's mic is fucked up. I thought maybe they were editing out some crowd chants


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Moxley is like..."Fuck this isn't fun unless i am blading & bleeding'


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Bryan coming across like a sissy


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Ockap (Jun 11, 2021)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Bryan looks like a homeless guy in chicago lmao


He looks like your typical libtard hipster here in LA. He's be a dime a dozen walking around here dressed exactly like that smh


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Well tune in next week guys to find out why Regal turned on Mox! lmfao


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

Bryan and William sitting in rehab, k-i-s-s-i-n-g.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

redban said:


> Bryan coming across like a sissy


He looks like Gargano's dad out there.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Did AEW just like lose writers since the media scrum??? Because I really don't get how it's just turned into this


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Mox‘ mood.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Great opening, now show is about to take a MAJOR dive between Trashitty, ROH crap, and trioooooooooos. I think it is going to be an early night.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

That stupid fucking ROH title match is the main event?

Two old cunts main eventing AEW Dynamite competing for a dead brands title. It's truly ridiculous. ROH needs to fuck off.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Moxley doing a half ass mix of Batista and Warrior out there


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

I thought we might actually get an interview segment not interrupted. Silly me


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

that was a great segment. Looks like MJF is already on the Reigns schedule


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

That opening segment was beautiful 😭


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

He'll do anything for that hat.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


The urge to blade is strong. FIGHT IT!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Renee is backstage with Keith Lee and Swerve Strickland 😂


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

How's the show so far? Can't make it home in time


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Oh great now we go from a hot start to this.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I wanted to see Danielson make Mox BLEED!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Keith Lee is wearing a Naruto hoodie 😂


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

Hard to be mad at a guy like Hager who has his priorities in order. Loves his wife, loves his children, loves his hat.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

CovidFan said:


> I thought we might actually get an interview segment not interrupted. Silly me


And we still don't have a clue as to why he turned on Mox lmao


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Renee showing off the milkers this week. Me likes.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Are the name/graphic overlays different tonight, or have I just not been paying close attention?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

FUCK YEA!!!

We now got Orange Cassidy and Daniel Garcia on TV to make our nights even better! 

We're not even 15 minutes into this episode, and the wrestling audience is already blessed.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> Mox‘ mood.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Boldgerg said:


> That stupid fucking ROH title match is the main event?
> 
> Two old cunts main eventing AEW Dynamite competing for a dead brands title. It's truly ridiculous. ROH needs to fuck off.


LOL. If you type "njpw old japanese guy aew" on google, Ishii name pops up


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Whoanma said:


>





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

Hat vs pockets!

Holy shit! Holy shit! Holy shit!


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Remember when everyone said the All Atlantic title was a good idea because it was "different" and was going to be a title for "foreigners" who would defend it all over the world. Well, here's Trashidy vs Hager in a USA vs USA match.

Lol. It's nothing but a generic, pointless, mid-card title.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

DammitChrist said:


> FUCK YEA!!!
> 
> We now got Orange Cassidy and Daniel Garcia on TV to make our nights even better!
> 
> We're not even 15 minutes into this episode, and the wrestling audience is already blessed.


Stop trolling


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I turn on this show on for the first time in months and the first person I see on my TV screen is Jake f***ing Hager. Tony Khan you f***ing idiot







*


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Stop trolling


I think he's genuinely insane. As in, I'm not joking, he's off his fucking head.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Okay, they HAVE to give us Orange Cassidy vs Daniel Garcia (for either title) at some point soon.

That's a *must*-see match right there.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

AEW FINALLY coming to Phoenix in February!


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Remember when the first real angle shot on RAW was Repo Man stealing Macho's hat? This is basically close to that. Prestige and all


----------



## Itiswhatitis (4 mo ago)

If there is a "fall of AEW", I assure you OC would be on the top 5-10


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

One Shed said:


> AEW FINALLY coming to Phoenix in February!


Didn't see that. Perhaps I'll make the trip.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Boldgerg said:


> I think he's genuinely insane. As in, I'm not joking, he's off his fucking head.


Nah just a try hard and he knows what he's doing 

But you could be right


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ said:


> *I turn on this show on for the first time in months and the first person I see on my TV screen is Jake f***ing Hager. Tony Khan you f***ing idiot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

DammitChrist said:


> Okay, they HAVE to give us Orange Cassidy vs Daniel Garcia (for either title) at some point soon.
> 
> That's a *must-sleep* match right there.


Fixed. What an awful match to contemplate existing. Sponsored by Melatonin!


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Boldgerg said:


> Remember when everyone said the All Atlantic title was a good idea because it was "different" and was going to be a title for "foreigners" who would defend it all over the world. Well, here's Trashidy vs Hager in a USA vs USA match.
> 
> Lol. It's nothing but a generic, pointless, mid-card title.


logistically, how would this “foreign title” work? There are only so many foreign-born wrestlers; there are only so many foreign wrestling promotions that work with AEW (and would let the All Atlantic champ beat their guys) … the belt is basically AEW’s European title / TV title


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Itiswhatitis said:


> If there is a "fall of AEW", I assure you OC would be on the top 5-10


35,000 fake kicks and he didn't draw a dime lmao


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Nah just a try hard and he knows what he's doing
> 
> But you could be right


Nah both Orange Cassidy and Daniel Garcia are good.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Nah just a try hard and he knows what he's doing
> 
> But you could be right


Without a doubt a massive troll, that's obvious at this point, but I also think he's definitely off his head.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Man, I'm really happy to see Rocky Romero get more spotlight on TV 

He deserves this big exposure in front of a bigger audience.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Geeee said:


> Nah both Orange Cassidy and Daniel Garcia are good.


One DC is enough. Please.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Geeee said:


> Nah both Orange Cassidy and Daniel Garcia are good.


It's the wording he uses...He just wants a reaction and he gets it, but it's not the way he thinks 

But oh well


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Anyone else have a feeling we will have CM Punk chants during the buckaroos LOL


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

redban said:


> logistically, how would this “foreign title” work? There are only so many foreign-born wrestlers; there are only so many foreign wrestling promotions that work with AEW (and would let the All Atlantic champ beat their guys) … the belt is basically AEW’s European title / TV title


What the belt is is completely pointless. It was sold as if it was going to be a title for the foreign contingent on the roster, and instead it's just a generic, bullshit title that means nothing and has no unique hook to it whatsoever. They already have a "TV title", it's literally named after the network.

This company, with one proper TV show, does NOT need two fucking mid-card belts. It's not even just two, seeing as we have all the ROH bullshit as well. It's utterly fucking ridiculous.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Need more OC - Mark Henry stuff


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Anyone else have a feeling we will have CM Punk chants during the buckaroos LOL


There were some at the very beginning but they smartly started with Regal already in the ring.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Orange Cassidy does the better Superman Punch.

I'm dead-serious. He does it with much more impact and pizazz.

Edit:

Well, the opener just ended. Orange Cassidy vs Jake Hager was a decent enough match.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Have there ever been worse outfits in wrestling than what the Best Friends are wearing?


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

I love how titles get defended all the time in AEW.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hager just lost elohel

And now another jobber faction. JUST what we need at the TOP of the hour.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

rich110991 said:


> I love how titles get defended all the time in AEW.


They have so many, they kind of have to.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Yes!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Im sorry but this is prime INDY right now on national TV. Pretty embarrasing.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

edit: never mind she didn't.

House of Black are cool!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

"You see the lights turn off and then turn on again.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

It's fucking HOUSE OF BLACK!!!!!

Welcome back, House of Black


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Boldgerg said:


> What the belt is is completely pointless. It was sold as if it was going to be a title for the foreign contingent on the roster, and instead it's just a generic, bullshit title that means nothing and has no unique hook to it whatsoever. They already have a "TV title", it's literally named after the network.
> 
> This company, with one proper TV show, does NOT need two fucking mid-card belts. It's not even just two, seeing as we have all the ROH bullshit as well. It's utterly fucking ridiculous.


it’s the secondary midcard title. Like WWE had the world title, IC title, and then European title. And WCW had the world title, US title, and TV title. AEW has the world title, TNT title, and All Atlantic


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Good to see Black back, and looking healthy.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Thank fucking god they attacked all them geeks!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I was expecting Darkside Danhausen but very happy to see the House back. Malakai next AA champ maybe?


----------



## H4L (Dec 22, 2009)

Dark Julia is sexy as hell.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> Im sorry but this is prime INDY right now on national TV. Pretty embarrasing.


AEW has always more or less been a glorified indy fed on national television. Its higher budget ECW with worse main event talent


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

HOUSE OF BLACKED!!!!!!!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

At least they beat up all the dorks. One way to get HOB over with me.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Julia looked so great/cool during that entrance.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm predicting....

"Tune in a few weeks to see House of Black on Rampage!"


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Julia Black doesn't fit in at all. She looks like a kid playing dress up.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

You have something with these guys. With Malikai specifically. Don’t squander it (again).


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Black’s basement (featuring the Underfaker).


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

3venflow said:


> I was expecting Darkside Danhausen


Yeah that would've of been it for me tonight if that was it lmao


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Please give us the Elite vs House of Black at some point.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Well that was awesome.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> I'm predicting....
> 
> "Tune in a few weeks to see House of Black on Rampage!"


in a 15 man tag match baby lmao


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

redban said:


> it’s the secondary midcard title. Like WWE had the world title, IC title, and then European title. And WCW had the world title, US title, and TV title. AEW has the world title, TNT title, and All Atlantic


It's pointless. Completely and utterly pointless. This isn't WCW or WWE. They have two hours of proper TV time every week and we have all the bullshit ROH belts as well. It's a belt that was never, ever need, but Khan wants half the roster to be a champion.

Two hours of proper TV time, SEVEN male singles champions including the FTW belt. It's beyond a joke.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

WrestleFAQ said:


> Julia Black doesn't fit in at all. She looks like a kid playing dress up.


One thing is they haven't shown any of her matches on TV and she really nails this character in her matches.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

I saw an incel in the crowd still wearing a cloth mask. He's still terrified of COVID, but not enough to miss out on AEW in town. Now that's loyalty and dedication.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

House of Black on like their 3rd or 4th return. Wait until they disappear again for another month or two.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> Black’s basement (featuring the Underfaker).


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

HOUSE OF BLACK!!


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

I still can't believe we have to wait till next week to see the new champ because he's filming a movie lmfao


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

DammitChrist said:


> Please give us the Elite vs House of Black at some point.


I reckon the best of 7 series, is to keep them apart, so HOB get some wins first.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm so thankful that we're getting a singles match with Tomohiro Ishii on free TV.

Hopefully, they play his NJPW theme later tonight.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

DammitChrist said:


> It's fucking HOUSE OF BLACK!!!!!
> 
> Welcome back, House of Black


Hopefully you also enjoyed them destroying the geeks of best friends and OC as well


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Hell yeah, house of black, bay bay


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

House of Black = House of Championships. Please.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

WrestleFAQ said:


> I saw an incel in the crowd still wearing a cloth mask. He's still terrified of COVID, but not enough to miss out on AEW in town. Now that's loyalty and dedication.


Some people still wear masks just for added layer of protection. I don't see anything wrong with it.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

The Factory are useless just get rid of them


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

This honestly feels like a rampage episode


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

With MJF full-on heel, I think Ricky Starks will beat Page and have a quick 2-3 week rivalry with MJF, where Starks will lose at Winter is Coming

They were teasing MJF as a face some time back, and he was feuding with Firm. But I don’t think they’re going this route


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Let’s go Ricky!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Ricky Starks: Son of Yetay


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The young female demographic numbers might actually increase now with both of these STUDS here


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Some people still wear masks just for added layer of protection. I don't see anything wrong with it.




From...what?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Match should be fire🔥🔥🔥🔥


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Starks stole one of the ladies trunks.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

GOOD GRIEF! RICKY STARKS IS NAKED! 😂


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Eastwood said:


> Starks stole one of the ladies trunks.


He is very, very camp.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> From...what?


The stench?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

DammitChrist said:


> The young female demographic numbers might actually increase now with both of these STUDS here


All that’s missing is the Tribal Chief to be acknowledged in AEW.








Oh, wait…


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Boldgerg said:


> He is very, very camp.


Never thought anyone would want to cosplay Shawn Stasiak.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Austin Theory vs Sonny dont look at my ass Saoki rn 😂


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Lil Bow Bow?? Goodness , another 2002 throwback, up there with Jermaine Dupree and Trina


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Starks needs to put on some muscle to make up for his overall lack of size. Do that, and he could become a legit main eventer.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

DammitChrist said:


> The young female demographic numbers might actually increase now with both of these STUDS here


You’re thinking of Wardlow.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Man, it'd be amazing if they gave the Elite 30+ minutes to wrestle against Death Triangle later tonight.

That'll be a great move to do since that's an incredible workrate banger just waiting to happen (again)


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Eastwood said:


> You’re thinking of Wardlow.


Don't hold your breath on that one. Probably disappear again for two months now.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> All that’s missing is the Tribal Chief to be acknowledged in AEW.
> View attachment 139882
> 
> Oh, wait…


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm sure it's been mentioned, but the amount of tape Starks has on is hilarious. But in a good way lol


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Ricky Starks does an awesome Spear btw 👏


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

RainmakerV2 said:


> From...what?


From COVID. You are less likely to get it, if you wear a mask. That's a fact. Now whether you want to take that extra precaution or not is up to you. I see no reason to get mad about what others choose to wear. The mandates are over, you don't have to wear it but some people still choose to. COVID sucks would not recommend so if you want to mitigate your chances of getting it go for it.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Maybe House of Black will pick off the winner of the best-of-7 after their month and a half of grueling matches


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Where is Jim Ross? Did he fall asleep??


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I like both guys so I'm fine with either winning.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Boldgerg said:


> Don't hold your breath on that one. Probably disappear again for two months now.


Tony can fuck right off if he even thinks of doing that.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

WrestleFAQ said:


> Starks needs to put on some muscle to make up for his overall lack of size. Do that, and he could become a legit main eventer.


ethan page isn’t much better - he’s just got an extra layer of fat than Ricky does


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Yea, I think we're getting MJF vs Ricky Starks for the AEW World title at Dynamite - Winter is Coming.

Ethan Page's pre-match promo sounds like something you'd hear before the heel loses 10-15 minutes later.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

MJF and Ethan Page have the recent backstory but I think a white meat babyface like Starks would be more fitting for Max's first defense. Put Page against him and you'd have fans cheering MJF. Fans would get behind Ricky's underdog story.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

So it’s a post PPV show and we still can’t get anything exciting?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Geeee said:


> Maybe House of Black will pick off the winner of the best-of-7 after their month and a half of grueling matches


House of Black will challenge the winners to another Best of 7 match so we can do 2 months of these grueling matches back to back.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Chan Hung said:


> Where is Jim Ross? Did he fall asleep??


I think it's been at least a month since JR worked Dynamite. He has been relegated to Rampage


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Season Finale of Chucky today. So back to watching Dynamite on full volume next week


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

3venflow said:


> MJF and Ethan Page have the recent backstory but I think a white meat babyface like Starks would be more fitting for Max's first defense. Put Page against him and you'd have fans cheering MJF.


Starks is a good choice. He's been buried. Hopefully he wins today.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Page is getting flabby again.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Boldgerg said:


> He is very, very camp.





M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>



Good Lord . . .


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> House of Black will challenge the winners to another Best of 7 match so we can do 2 months of these grueling matches back to back.


Best of 25. Book it.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

WrestleFAQ said:


> Good Lord . . .


I'm fairly convinced he must be gay, to be honest. He's just got that sassy, camp way about him.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

that was a rough landing


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Stokely got a cool shirt on, he’s usually dressed like a librarian


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Boldgerg said:


> I'm fairly convinced he must be gay, to be honest. He's just got that sassy, camp way about him.


lmao not every gay person is sassy and camp you weirdo.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Boldgerg said:


> I'm fairly convinced he must be gay, to be honest. He's just got that sassy, camp way about him.


Flamboyancy isn't equivalent to gay. Starks literally used to call himself stroke daddy to the ladies lol


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Loved the opening segment and the whole Lee/Swerve dynamic. Those two things will be interesting for awhile.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

For two guys that get hyped on the IWC, the crowd is almost completely dead for this match except for a few spots.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

This is like a fast-paced old school match, and I'm here for it


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Does every match on this program need to be 50/50 and go through a commerical break?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Boldgerg said:


> Page is getting flabby again.


He needs to wrestle himself again to get in shape lol


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Thats the best top rope superplex I've seen. I like it because the opponent wasn't climbing to the top for it to happen. See it can be done.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Page vs MJF would be heel vs heel and not be as good as Starks winning.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> For two guys that get hyped on the IWC, the crowd is almost completely dead for this match except for a few spots.


Reality is, neither will ever draw a dime.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Tetsuya Naito would be really proud of Ricky Starks's Tornado DDT off the ropes


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


He kind of looks like Randy Boner 😂


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Victor Chaos said:


> Thats the best top rope superplex I've seen. I like it because the opponent wasn't climbing to the top for it to happen. See it can be done.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Ricky! 😍


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

the home stretch of that match was really good stuff


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Wait I thought they was pushing Ethan Page???? LMAO


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Should a small / medium size wrestler like Starks win with a Spear?


----------



## PG Punk (12 mo ago)

redban said:


> it’s the secondary midcard title. Like WWE had the world title, IC title, and then European title. And WCW had the world title, US title, and TV title. AEW has the world title, TNT title, and All Atlantic


Has this been verified by AEW? I don't remember them ever saying whether the TNT or the All-Atlantic championship was supposed to be more prestigious.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Starks vs MJF in a promo-off will be fun.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

That was a good twist. I thought Page was winning that.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Dr. Middy said:


> lmao not every gay person is sassy and camp you weirdo.


Not what I said is it, you cock.

But it's a fact that most straight men aren't camp and effeminate in their mannerisms the way Starks is. They are traits you would very fairly associate mostly with a gay man.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Yea, we got to see a 2nd Spear from Ricky Starks tonight!!

Edit:

Oh, never mind! We got to see a 3rd Spear from Starks here!

Double Edit:

Oh snap! Starks won the match!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Starks vs. MJF should be very good.


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

Very good match, both guys looked impressive!


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

That was rock solid as a match. Starks getting a push is great, he's looked good recently. I do kinda wish that his match wasn't next week so they could maybe build to it a bit. Seeing Starks and MJF get a segment to cut promos on each other would be nice.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> He needs to wrestle himself again to get in shape lol


Karate Man!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

redban said:


> Should a small / medium size wrestler like Starks win with a Spear?


Of course. Why not? In AEW if little slim OC can win with a small punch against Hager, anything is possible!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Nice match!!! Too bad he is def losing to MJF.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

Wardlow was surprised that he was hit from behind in a 3 way match


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

A Starks vs. MJF mini-feud should be fun. It'll be nice getting a world title feud without the same 3-4 guys we usually get involved.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

HELL YES!!!

It's finally time for the Elite to steal the show with Death Triangle tonight!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

I guess Bay Bay will not be cleared for a while, for his unfinished business with the Elite.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

PG Punk said:


> Has this been verified by AEW? I don't remember them ever saying whether the TNT or the All-Atlantic championship was supposed to be more prestigious.


WWE never said the IC title was more prestigious than the European. Likewise, WCW never said the US title was more prestigious than the TV title. But it was understood which titles were more important, based on placement in the show as well as the caliber of people who fight for each belt


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

Crowd popped for the Elite right before the break. Will be interesting to see what happens live in a few minutes.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Kansas theme is always great!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Hopefully, MJF is around enough for there to be some good Starks vs MJF mic exchanges


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> I guess Bay Bay will not be cleared for a while, for his unfinished business with the Elite.


Thank you. You win the thread.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

WrestleFAQ said:


> A Starks vs. MJF mini-feud should be fun. It'll be nice getting a world title feud without the same 3-4 guys we usually get involved.


I agree with this so much. Two fresh new talents in the main event scene is long overdue.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Carry on my wayward son.. 🎶


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Boldgerg said:


> Not what I said is it, you cock.
> 
> But it's a fact that most straight men aren't camp and effeminate in their mannerisms the way Starks is. They are traits you would very fairly associate mostly with a gay man.


No, that's exactly what you said. 

"He's just got that sassy, camp way about him, I'm fairly convinced he must be gay" 

That was basically your sentence.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

All Starks needs to know is that MJF is better than him.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Honestly, I think it's amazing how Kenny Omega has only wrestled 4 matches so far in 2022, and ALL of those awesome contests are arguably not below a 10/10 quality-wise.

Omega is undoubtedly one of the best wrestlers in the industry 👏 

It's great to have one of the *current *GOATs back. Hopefully, Omega is around for the long haul this time.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Who cares if Ricky's gay. Move tf on.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Hey Red Velvet is back with the Chyna attire


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Yay, Red Velvet is finally back


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Why is red velvet just casually back? She’s been gone for like 6 months and she’s just back? Okay..


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

Red Velvet looking fine


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Is Stokely no longer the manager for Jade and the baddies


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Jade and Smart Mark together again.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

[/QUOTE]


Dr. Middy said:


> No, that's exactly what you said.
> 
> "He's just got that sassy, camp way about him, I'm fairly convinced he must be gay"
> 
> That was basically your sentence.


Are you dumb? How does that equate to saying "every" gay person is that way? Saying they're traits you'd mostly associate with a gay man doesn't equate to insinuating "every" gay person is that way.

Take a minute, process it. Try to scramble the brain cells.


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

Smart Mark back with Jade! Oh hell yeah!


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Kiera Hogan truly is an idiot not reading a damn word before signing the paper.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Time to change it to the Tennessee game.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

The last 30 seconds of that was great.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

If Kiera Hogan is out of the Baddies, I wonder if AEW are signing Tasha Steelz and reuniting their team from IMPACT.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

I was getting ready to say something positive about the elite.. and then here comes the whole gift entourage. Completely fucking unnecessary


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

OK, time for a LONG piss break.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

THE ELITE IS HERE to grace our TV screens!!!  

These guys are truly the heart and soul of AEW atm 👏


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Cringe 

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

theshape31 said:


> Thank you. You win the thread.


----------



## helgey7212 (Dec 23, 2008)

DRose1994 said:


> Why is red velvet just casually back? She’s been gone for like 6 months and she’s just back? Okay..


She was injured. Now she has recovered.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HAHA CM PUNK CHANTS


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

CM Punk chants galore.

Also… boos.


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

Fucking cartoons


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Bucks are such awful fucking geeky actors. Cringe and slapable faces.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

CovidFan said:


> Who cares if Ricky's gay. Move tf on.


Is he gay though?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

bit of a mixed reaction for The Elite. Heard big cheers and also CM Punk chants


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Okay, they MUST do whatever it takes to give us CM Punk vs Kenny Omega within the next 2 years.

Listen to the Chicago crowd. That's a BIG money match-up right there.


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

Punk made these clowns more relevant than they could ever dream of being


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The Elite, especially Matt, were drinking in that reaction.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Unfortunately Kenny Omega being held back being with the geeky Bucks. Oh well


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

What an awful pose the three dorks have.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Boldgerg said:


> Are you dumb? How does that equate to saying "every" gay person is that way? Saying they're traits you'd mostly associate with a gay man doesn't equate to insinuating "every" gay person is that way.
> 
> Take a minute, process it. Try to scramble the brain cells.


You directly made that comparison, why are you suddenly walking it back?

The direct insults pretty much tell me I'm right so there ya go.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

I just love The Elite and I don’t give a fuck.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Pacs mask trash


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

Missed opportunity to come out here wearing red shirts and khaki pants like they just got off their shift at Target.


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Bucks are such awful fucking geeky actors. Cringe and slapable faces.


That is literally their gimmick, a couple of d-bags.


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

Wow Kittle lmao. Disappointed.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

Mr316 said:


> Kiera Hogan truly is an idiot not reading a damn word before signing the paper.


That's why she was fired.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Penta


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

helgey7212 said:


> She was injured. Now she has recovered.


not what I’m saying. I’m saying why did they do it that way? She was one of their featured girls. Don’t just bring her back with no fanfare. Have her make a save, or build to her return. I’m glad she’s back, but do it better.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I do love the Kansas song as their theme, but that had to have cost a shitton. It's basically Kansas' signature song and is all over classic rock radio.


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

FUCK ELITE!!!!!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

3venflow said:


> The Elite, especially Matt, were drinking in that reaction.


Thankfully, Carry On Wayward Son was not a one-off thing in the end.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Didn't Pac break his nose in the 'E too? Tough luck


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Notice the commentators non stop talking to cover up the chants and boos, they aint shutting up for a single second.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Dr. Middy said:


> You directly made that comparison, why are you suddenly walking it back?
> 
> The direct insults pretty much tell me I'm right so there ya go.


OK, yes, you're dumb.

Saying I think Ricky might be gay because he has traits you'd naturally associate with a gay person, is absolutely not the same as saying "every" gay person is camp and sassy, as you're still bizarrely insisting. I'm sorry you're too stupid to understand that. 

Maybe try not talking shit and twisting people's words if you don't want to be insulted.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Pac is so unreliable. Man breaking his ankle, separating shoulders, breaking his stupid nose, or being in depressing ass England


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

theshape31 said:


> That is literally their gimmick, a couple of d-bags.


Not a gimmick.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I like how Excraptular's mic is louder now strangely.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Tony Khan had to have paid a couple mil for the rights to play that song.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

DammitChrist said:


> Okay, they MUST do whatever it takes to give us CM Punk vs Kenny Omega within the next 2 years.
> 
> Listen to the Chicago crowd. That's a BIG money match-up right there.


Yeah. Punk vs The Elite is best for business


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Brandon Cutlet and Nakafuck off would never have a job if it weren't for the bucks. LOL


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

fucking marks were saying "Fuck The Elite" just a minute ago now clapping along to Kenny's Terminator


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

DRose1994 said:


> not what I’m saying. I’m saying why did they do it that way? She was one of their featured girls. Don’t just bring her back with no fanfare. Have her make a save, or build to her return. I’m glad she’s back, but do it better.




Featured botches maybe.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

ONE of these fucking matches IS EXACTLY the same as all 7. NO DIFFERENCE


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

Omega mocks go to sleep, haha!

Edit: crowd super hot!


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Imagine people complaining about seeing this match 7 times.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Not all gay men are camp, true, but most camp men seem to be gay. And Ricky Starks is super camp.

Maybe he's one of the rare super camp men who are straight.

Or maybe Stroke Daddy has more meaning to it than we ever realized.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Love 'em or hate 'em, The Elite always bring the energy and heat. Something missing in recent months.

I wonder if they do a couple of shorter matches in this series to shake it up a bit.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Man, Kenny Omega just landed on his neck moments ago!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Geeee said:


> fucking marks were saying "Fuck The Elite" just a minute ago now clapping along to Kenny's Terminator


Yeah these are the worst fans in wreslting, AEW marks are the fucking worst. Dumb as fuck and pop for everything.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Geeee said:


> fucking marks were saying "Fuck The Elite" just a minute ago now clapping along to Kenny's Terminator


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

Chan Hung said:


> I like how Excraptular's mic is louder now strangely.


someone shut that piece of shit up!


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

WrestleFAQ said:


> Not all gay men are camp, true, but most camp men seem to be gay. And Ricky Starks is super camp.
> 
> Maybe he's one of the rare super camp men who are straight.
> 
> Or maybe Stroke Daddy has more meaning to it than we ever realized.


omg not all gay men r camp n sassy u stoopid idiot wot r u on about!!!

Oh, that's not what you actually said? Cool.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

lol the bucks are really unlikeable.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

rich110991 said:


> Imagine people complaining about seeing this match 7 times.


Imagine if all 7 matches were actually different and not the same shit lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Love 'em or hate 'em, The Elite always bring the energy and heat. Something missing in recent months.
> 
> I wonder if they do a couple of shorter matches in this series to shake it up a bit.


I can see people thinking they're not cool or corny. But idk how people say they're not entertaining with a straight face lol.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Fuck CM Punk chants now?


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

How's Punk watching this? With tears in his eyes?


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

We got a Fuck CM Punk chant in Chicago. This city has finally redeemed itself.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

A wise (super) man once said: "I could do this all day."

I could watch these 6 men do this all night.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

CovidFan said:


> How's Punk watching this? With tears in his eyes?




Dude is gonna get paid millions not to work for a company that is now shitting all over him. I'm sure he'll survive.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595598422664429568


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

DammitChrist said:


> I could watch these 6 men do this all night.


So could Ricky Starks.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

CovidFan said:


> How's Punk watching this? With tears in his eyes?


Well…


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Dude is gonna get paid millions not to work for a company that is now shitting all over him. I'm sure he'll survive.


He's sitting at home stuffing his face getting paid millions from a billionaire. Tears of Joy i think.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Lol!!!!!!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm really happy to see the Elite back, but these crowds can be really fickle.

They'll just pop for CM Punk anyway when he inevitably returns to AEW (or somewhere else).

I'd turn Punk heel though once he makes his return to AEW in 2023.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Featured botches maybe.


wasn’t saying she’s a crisp worker. But she was one of their more featured/important women. Also, unfortunately, most of the girls are botchy.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

rich110991 said:


> Imagine people complaining about seeing this match 7 times.


I wouldn't call it a match, they're not even wrestlers.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3venflow said:


> Fuck CM Punk chants now?


I think it was "Fuck The Young Bucks"


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

3venflow said:


> Fuck CM Punk chants now?


It was "Fuck the Bucks".


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

Chan Hung said:


> ONE of these fucking matches IS EXACTLY the same as all 7. NO DIFFERENCE


ThE sToRyTeLliNG


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

CovidFan said:


> How's Punk watching this? With tears in his eyes?


Busted open, eating a box of muffins.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

This crowd is on fire, it’s awesome.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Kenny Omega JUST PULLED an Ace Steele!!!  

I LOVE this man


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Boldgerg said:


> OK, yes, you're dumb.
> 
> Saying I think Ricky might be gay because he has traits you'd naturally associate with a gay person, is absolutely not the same as saying "every" gay person is camp and sassy, as you're still bizarrely insisting. I'm sorry you're too stupid to understand that.
> 
> Maybe try not talking shit and twisting people's words if you don't want to be insulted.


If you get your interpretation of gay people from Family Guy then you'd have a point, but it's not even the majority of gay dudes, which was kind of my point in the first place. Like I'm not gonna assume a butch woman is a lesbian lol. 

You're just immensely, aggressively defensive about me pointing it out for some reason. Guess I was wasting my time.


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

Crusher Blackwell said:


> We got a Fuck CM Punk chant in Chicago. This city has finally redeemed itself.





3venflow said:


> Fuck CM Punk chants now?


Y’all really hear what you want to hear. It was “Fuck the Bucks”


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

The more The Elite continue to play up to the Punk stuff the more obvious it is he's coming back down the road.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

OK Kenny biting the arm. No way they reference this if Punk isn't coming back, right? _copium_


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Dr. Middy said:


> I do love the Kansas song as their theme, but that had to have cost a shitton. It's basically Kansas' signature song and is all over classic rock radio.


Tony paid for the Stones too, so no surprise he reached deep in the pockets.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

CovidFan said:


> How's Punk watching this? With tears in his eyes?


He is one of the 200,000+ who switched it off.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

CC91 said:


> I wouldn't call it a match, they're not even wrestlers.


Ok pal 🙄


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

lol, Kenny is biting. This is tremendous


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

So Omega just bit Pac. Punk is coming back right? Or they don’t give a fuck anymore and mocking Punk every chance they get?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Read Kenny's latest interview and then this match. For the first time, I'm starting to get some vibes of turning it into a work.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Rhhodes said:


> Y’all really hear what you want to hear. It was “Fuck the Bucks”


It was both.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

CovidFan said:


> How's Punk watching this? With tears in his eyes?


By talking about how he's totally the victim in this, and he did nothing wrong.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I like how there's over 40 moves that both are no selling


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

CovidFan said:


> How's Punk watching this? With tears in his eyes?


Tears of joy maybe. He's gone and they're still talking about him.
Got the loudest chants at Full Gear and now at Dynamite too.

He should have been if people just didn't care, but they do, whether they like or dislike him.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

This crowd is wild for this match right now, and this exactly what I expected for the match which is great. Them leaning into the Punk stuff at times is actually awesome, you may as well utilize that.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> HOUSE OF BLACKED!!!!!!!


Julia Hart got Blacked 😂


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

Same old shit


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Dr. Middy said:


> If you get your interpretation of gay people from Family Guy then you'd have a point, but it's not even the majority of gay dudes, which was kind of my point in the first place. Like I'm not gonna assume a butch woman is a lesbian lol.
> 
> You're just immensely, aggressively defensive about me pointing it out for some reason. Guess I was wasting my time.


I'm "defensive" about your bizarre misinterpretation of what I said and your complete twisting of my words.

I'll make it clear for you one final time. Saying that being camp and sassy are traits most commonly associated with gay men, is absolutely not the same as saying all gay men are that way, which is somehow what you attempted to twist my comment into.

It's very simple, but you probably still won't get it.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Winter is coming


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

This is one of the hottest crowds I've heard in months. The Elite have embraced their roles as antagonists in Chicago and it fucking rules.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> So Omega just bit Pac.


Yep, all AEW matches are NO DQ lol


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> By talking about how he's totally the victim in this, and he did nothing wrong.


_sniff_ "AJ, Hangman started it. And look what happened to Larry." _sobs

sry I forget AJ's real name. Doesn't matter_


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

GTS!!!!

AHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

KENNY OMEGA JUST DID THE GTS HERE!!!!

YOU FREAKING BASTARD 😂 😂


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Yep, he's coming back. It's a work.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Okay punks gotta be coming back lol


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Punk is coming back.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

GTS 😂😂😂


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

That shit move isn't going to put someone out.


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

GTS!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Omega should do the GTS with a V-trigger finish. that would be sick. I dunno if you could pull that off without killing the guy


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Eww no, CM Punk - please don’t come back


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Elite vs Punk/FTR best of 13 series will rule.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

We have been trolled.


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

Someone punch pie face


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Death Triangle will go up 3-0, then Elite will force a match 7


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

DammitChrist said:


> KENNY OMEGA JUST DID THE GTS HERE!!!!
> 
> YOU FREAKING BASTARD 😂 😂


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Punk and FTR vs The Elite at Revolution.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

As expected, Death Triangle vs The Elite was the best highlight of the show (so far).

That was a GREAT fucking match 👏


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Those fucking facial expressions


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Indianapolis might be a Punk crowd, too


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

2-0


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

How cute, Elite want to make a huge comeback to win in the end.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

That was great, the Punk references were awesome and unexpected especially the GTS, Death Triangle having some internal issues is interesting, and yeah this rules.


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

Awesome match, can’t wait for #3!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Plus, Kenny Omega is now 5 out of 5 for delivering an awesome banger in 2022 so far.

This guy just can't miss.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

My prediction is Death Triangle going 3-0 and The Elite overcoming that.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Pretty exciting Dynamite so far IMO.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Didn't watch but it says a lot that Khan lets his employees shit all over a guy who is technically still a wrestling talent for the company. Unless this actually does turn out to be a storyline, it should make people hesitant that Khan is just as bad as Vince was at retribution against wrestlers.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Ehehehe Don Butt-Head is back 😂


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Damn, they're acknowledging Thunder Rosa's absence here 

Jamie Hayter is officially the REAL AEW Women's World Champion now!!!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Hayter is lineal champion! Does that mean Toni's reign is canon?


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The giggity match is up next.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Is Omega's knee not even close to hitting Pac's face, or is my brain just not processing it?


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

Jamie Hayter is the champ!


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

Thunder Rosa did it for the Roc....women


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Renee? Perfect excuse to open the Thanksgiving tequila.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Good! Get rid of the interim championship!


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

So Thunder Rosa getting axed?


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Re: the punk references. They knew the show would be in Chicago, and they knew the fans would chant Punk-related stuff. They could awkwardly try to ignore it, or they could try to work with it by playing with the crowd

it’s like when WWE went to Chicago around 2015, and the crowd chanted Punk’s name. Steph said, “Keep it up for 45 seconds, and you’ll last longer than Punk did” to address the crowd chant

merely referencing Punk doesn’t mean that Punk will return (and hopefully he doesn’t come back)


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Renee like a boss


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Renee showing some cleavage


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Didn't watch but it says a lot that Khan lets his employees shit all over a guy who is technically still a wrestling talent for the company. Unless this actually does turn out to be a storyline, it should make people hesitant that Khan is just as bad as Vince was at retribution against wrestlers.


It is absolutely 100% a work now. They're working the angle and Punk will be back around Revolution or DoN.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

About damn time they made her give the belt up


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Thunder Rosa took her ball and went home for good? I can only hope.


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

WrestleFAQ said:


> Is Omega's knee not even close to hitting Pac's face, or is my brain just not processing it?


Based on his expression he just got a hernia that old fucking fool


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Open jacket, no shirt the fashion statement of the night for the women.

Would've been nice to see Thunder Rosa come out and relinquish her title herself.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Boldgerg said:


> I'm "defensive" about your bizarre misinterpretation of what I said and your complete twisting of my words.
> 
> I'll make it clear for you one final time. Saying that being camp and sassy are traits most commonly associated with gay men, is absolutely not the same as saying all gay men are that way, which is somehow what you attempted to twist my comment into.
> 
> It's very simple, but you probably still won't get it.


Gotcha. All I was saying is that it's not like a vast majority of gay dudes are like that either, it's just played up as sterotypes on TV. A good chunk of them are literally normal dudes who happen to be gay. That's all I was going for.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

Reba looking fine


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

You know, if BCC are done, they may put Danielson with Punk, in a new Straight Edge Society vs the Elite. Bryan mentioned the alcoholic family member earlier.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

I see another 800k rating especially after they announced no MJF


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

LOVE YA CHAMP


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Britt's fine


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Seriously, I really do hope that Thunder Rosa has a speedy recovery from whatever injury that she's suffering atm 🙏 

Hopefully, we see Rosa back in the ring at some point within the next year.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

they'll go down 3-1 before making the comeback. I know how these guys work


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The Britt trying to overshadow Hayter arc has commenced.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

Babyface has to step down as champion. Heel declared champion. Crowd cheers both.


----------



## iamjethro (Oct 3, 2019)

Rebel!


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

Chan Hung said:


> Britt's fine


Really? That cross eyed cunt?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Tay Melo Anna Jay and Hayter? HELL YES


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Geeee said:


> Open jacket, no shirt the fashion statement of the night for the women.
> 
> Would've been nice to see Thunder Rosa come out and relinquish her title herself.




Tony Khan basically admitted Rosa is not a ratings draw and can't cut promos when she made like a 45 second speech backstage addressing her supposed injury.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Boldgerg said:


> The more The Elite continue to play up to the Punk stuff the more obvious it is he's coming back down the road.


Lol no, they're just doing it cause they knew it was coming so they're just going with it and using it, nothing else to it, Punk aint ever coming back to this dump.


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

Excellent subtle tension between Hayter and Baker.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

I want my Bayley to join Team DMD because AEW books their Damage CTRL better 😍


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

A three way women's tag match followed by ROH crap? Yeah, that is all for me tonight. Enjoy!


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Wake up everyone. Punk is coming back. There’s a reason why he’s still under contract 3 months after the “incident”.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

redban said:


> Re: the punk references. They knew the show would be in Chicago, and they knew the fans would chant Punk-related stuff. They could awkwardly try to ignore it, or they could try to work with it by playing with the crowd
> 
> it’s like when WWE went to Chicago around 2015, and the crowd chanted Punk’s name. Steph said, “Keep it up for 45 seconds, and you’ll last longer than Punk did” to address the crowd chant
> 
> merely referencing Punk doesn’t mean that Punk will return (and hopefully he doesn’t come back)


It's not just about tonight.

This is just the most recent and most obvious of a number of hints and nods that it's now building towards an angle.

I absolutely guarantee the references will continue to build and he'll be back in the next 6 months.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I do wonder if Rosa legitimately is this injured, or if she's become such a problem backstage where maybe she might be done.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Dr. Middy said:


> I do wonder if Rosa legitimately is this injured, or if she's become such a problem backstage where maybe she might be done.


She’s a problem.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Dr. Middy said:


> I do wonder if Rosa legitimately is this injured, or if she's become such a problem backstage where maybe she might be done.



In sports, we refer to people like Thunder Rosa as a "bust." Came in with a lot of hype and largely unperformed except in gimmick matches. Can't cut a promo. Has no discernible charisma. Always seems to be in the middle of controversy [But it is somehow never her fault]. Not even worthy of being a B+ player.


----------



## itsbeenawhile (Feb 8, 2020)

Bet Toni Storm feels slighted by that, she's basically written out of history, ish


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Mr316 said:


> Wake up everyone. Punk is coming back. There’s a reason why he’s still under contract 3 months after the “incident”.


Yep, if he was going he'd be gone by now. Wasn't it Meltzer who said the talk of a buyout has disappeared?

They've resolved it, seen it can make money and make a massive angle, and now they're working that angle.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Mr316 said:


> She’s a problem.


Noseman is going to book her into the ground in NXT 😂


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

TayJay looking good in the matching gear


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Dr. Middy said:


> I do wonder if Rosa legitimately is this injured, or if she's become such a problem backstage where maybe she might be done.


probably the timetable for her return from injury … maybe it’s not clear when she’ll be back


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

AEW Dark still being a relevant show to watch confirmed.


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol no, they're just doing it cause they knew it was coming so they're just going with it and using it, nothing else to it, Punk aint ever coming back to this dump.


Will Pac shoot punch Matt and throw a chair at Nick next week? 🤞🏻🤞🏻🤞🏻


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Hayter is lineal champion! Does that mean Toni's reign is canon?





itsbeenawhile said:


> Bet Toni Storm feels slighted by that, she's basically written out of history, ish


It sounds like Toni might be getting screwed over, but hopefully I’m wrong. I’d prefer that the entire Interim reign is erased from the AEW history books.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Anna JayAS


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1563000791085879297


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SKY Blue too! Tay is so fine.

Lots of hot pieces of ass in that ring.


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

Hayter and Melo in matching gear, lol.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

theshape31 said:


> It sounds like Toni might be getting screwed over, but hopefully I’m wrong. I’d prefer that the entire Interim reign is erased from the AEW history books.


I think it could actually be good for Toni to not have her reign acknowledged. Now she is a sympathetic character and maybe fans will get behind her more


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

I can't have all this cake the night before Thanksgiving dinner.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Its an interesting decision to have Jericho/Ishii headline over that Elite/DT heatfest with the crowd pleasing finish. Wonder if they have a surprise planned after that?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

We have 5 hot women and a good-looking Willow Nightingale here.

Maybe the young male demographic numbers end up being strong for this quarter


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Did any of you really think Tony was gonna get rid of his favorite wrestler? No chance in hell.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

theshape31 said:


> Hayter and Melo in matching gear, lol.


Willow and Skye blue didn't get the message on the Black and Gold dress code


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

I think I'm hearing whispers in the crowd. That's how dead it is for this match.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

GO TAY GO!!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Boldgerg said:


> Yep, if he was going he'd be gone by now. Wasn't it Meltzer who said the talk of a buyout has disappeared?
> 
> They've resolved it, seen it can make money and make a massive angle, and now they're working that angle.


Sounds about right. I think Punk is just waiting to get better until he returns. Looks like he isn't gone.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Willow is just a fat Bianca 🤢


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Getting a look at all of them together, Skye Blue clearly has the best ass of the bunch. It's a no-contest as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Dr. Middy said:


> GO TAY GO!!!


DAYAMMMM. YESSS That ASS


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Crusher Blackwell said:


> I can't have all this cake the night before Thanksgiving dinner.


The way this thread seems to be going, there’s going to be iced buns as well.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Willow is just a fat Bianca 🤢


I cant stand Bianca


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Lets go DMD!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Dr. Middy said:


> GO TAY GO!!!


Now I get why people hate Sammy


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1563000791085879297


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol no, they're just doing it cause they knew it was coming so they're just going with it and using it, nothing else to it, Punk aint ever coming back to this dump.


Again, it's not just about tonight, but even then they did a lot more than just react to it and play on it. Doing Punk's taunt and actually using the GTS, no way they go that far with it unless it's planting the seeds of an angle.

Tony may be a scrawny, weak ball bag and The Buck's may be a pair of little douche bags, but there's absolutely no way they're so unprofessional and so brazen to suddenly go on the way they are without it being a work.

We've gone from "this is so serious we can't discuss it and there's all sorts of legal ramifications" to open mocking of Punk on now multiple occasions, using his taunts and moves etc. in the blink of an eye.

They're planting seeds. 100000000%.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

WrestleFAQ said:


> Getting a look at all of them together, *Skye Blue clearly has the best ass of the bunch.* It's a no-contest as far as I'm concerned.


she has the cutest face


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Wait, MJF isn't on tonight? Damn.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Dr. Middy said:


> GO TAY GO!!!


Right click + save


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I just got rick rolled by a KFC commercial. Also, they were rapping over Rick Roll with bars about gravy, which is like way worse than a Rick Roll


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Its an interesting decision to have Jericho/Ishii headline over that Elite/DT heatfest with the crowd pleasing finish. Wonder if they have a surprise planned after that?


If it’s just Jericho celebrating at the end, it’ll be a huge mistake. There better be something else.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1563000791085879297


HOLY SHIT! LOL


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I cant stand Bianca


Same! I cant stand Bianca! 🤮


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

WrestleFAQ said:


> Getting a look at all of them together, Skye Blue clearly has the best ass of the bunch. It's a no-contest as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

theshape31 said:


> If it’s just Jericho celebrating at the end, it’ll be a huge mistake. There better be something else.


With more Bubbley?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

The women in tag matches on Dynamite are surprisingly usually fun, so was this. 

Now is the time for Britt to begin getting jealous and eventually fuck over Jamie.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

50% watching for the wrestling
50% watching in hope for a wardrobe malfunction


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn, poor Sky Blue. Hot piece of ass gone :-(


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

I'm sorry but these women are not very good.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Okay, this match ended up being good, and it was way better than I originally expected.

The finishing sequence was awesome.

Britt Baker is REALLY underrated in the ring.


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

Yes! Storm was the champ!


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

Wow. I like how they retroactived Toni's reign.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Not even one mention of Saraya, who beat Britt in a big PPV match


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

DMD wins! 😍 This is how Role Models should be booked Noseman you stupid idiot!


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Thank goodness D.M.D. got the win and didn't take the fall.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

FTR getting their customary 45 second segment.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Dante Martin literally has anti-charisma.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Victor Chaos said:


> Thank goodness D.M.D. got the win and didn't take the fall.


Yeah I feel like she loses every tag match LOL


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

Rampage looking to be a great show.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

ACCLAIMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> View attachment 139886
> 
> View attachment 139885
> 
> View attachment 139887


Wow.

There are very few women whose toilet water I would drink, but Skye is one of them.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

WrestleFAQ said:


> Wow.
> 
> There are very few women whose toilet water I would drink, but Skye is one of them.


HELL YEAH LOL


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Victor Chaos said:


> Thank goodness D.M.D. got the win and didn't take the fall.


Stupid Triple H would of had Super Willow squashing all three of them if he was booking it 😒


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Dr. Middy said:


> GO TAY GO!!!


I'm not a big Tay Melo guy but even I have to say I like what I see.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

WTH is this giant with the big ears?


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

redban said:


> Not even one mention of Saraya, who beat Britt in a big PPV match


Come in, beat your top heel flat, leave.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

JJ and Lethal should send the MCMG to challenge Acclaimed.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

"TNA sucks!" LOL


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Lmao


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Bully Gunn vs Double J. Book it!!


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

They need to bring back Black Machismo. It was the only time Jay Lethal's ever been entertaining.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

A WILD SLAPNUTS APPEARED!! 😂


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Jeff Jarrett


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

lol, at Billy Gunn calling the younger Jeff Jarrett "old"


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

LOL TNA SUCKS Chants


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Araragi said:


> Come in, beat your top heel flat, leave.


She's more into trios


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The Acclaimed and Billy Gunn makes using office equipment look fun.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Scissor me: Daddy Ass. The colon is implied twice!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wait, is Billy going to adopt them afterall??? LOL


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

DammitChrist said:


> The Acclaimed and Billy Gunn makes using office equipment look fun.


they can sell out scissors at office depot


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

There's not really a lot of big heel teams to threaten The Acclaimed when you think about it. Are they holding off the OGK to return with Cole? They appeared then disappeared.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


I just almost choked on a piece of broccoli in my soup for laughing. This is hilarious!!


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Billy Gunn and Jeff Jarrett were both in the 1994 Royal Rumble.

kerrazy


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

3venflow said:


> There's not really a lot of big heel teams to threaten The Acclaimed when you think about it. Are they holding off the OGK to return with Cole? They appeared then disappeared.


The tag division is basically awful, in reality.

The best team in the division never get more than about 1 minute on Dynamite and have been fobbed off with the pointless ROH titles.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I know a bunch of y'all don't give a fuck, which is fine, but I'm gonna be marking out for my STONE PITBULL. Nobody's tougher than MF TOMOHIRO ISHII.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> *In sports, we refer to people like Thunder Rosa as a "bust." Came in with a lot of hype and largely unperformed *except in gimmick matches*. Can't cut a promo. Has no discernible charisma*. Always seems to be in the middle of controversy [But it is somehow never her fault]. Not even worthy of being a B+ player.


The bold pretty much describes alot of the NXT Black and Gold call ups.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

I like Ishii but this match does nothing for me. Hopefully some craziness after the match


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Slapnuts vs Hawk Hogan with MarkyD as special guest ref 😂


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

3venflow said:


> This is one of the hottest crowds I've heard in months. The Elite have embraced their roles as antagonists in Chicago and it fucking rules.


This is must see television.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Drinking The Gift of Jericock in the main event slot


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> Bully Gunn vs Double J. Book it!!


Would be great to see!


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>












‘You call that a guitar? THIS is a guitar!’


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

CovidFan said:


> I like Ishii but this match does nothing for me. Hopefully some craziness after the match


I love Ishii too, but they always bring him in to job so there's no threat level. They're running out of former/active ROH champs for Jericho to face.

Low Ki must have enemies in AEW to not even get a one shot during Jericho's series.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


I somehow missed this during the match. Thank you for posting it. Tremendous stuff.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Why is a compressed baked potato main eventing Dynamite?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

No way they’re going for 20 minutes. Something is going down after the match.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Tomohiro Ishii not only comes out to his own NJPW music, but he also receives a well-deserved pop too!


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Latest Japanese old man I've never heard of vs geriatric Jericho for the shitty ROH title.

Another great episode.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ishii has to be 60 years old right?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Random Angry Japanese Grandpa that got no reaction vs Christopher Jericho


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Mr316 said:


> No way they’re going for 20 minutes. Something is going down after the match.


Really? 95% of AEW matches go 15 minutes plus.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Kinda wish this was the Ishii from maybe 4-5 years ago. Dude is still awesome, but his age is catching up to him.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

This theme has a 90s wcw vibe for pitbull


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

THIS is what the AEW audience wants.

We have another great banger waiting to happen, and it's ROH + NJPW-related too 

Please give both of these men 20+ minutes to wrestle 🙏


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

They got this constipated looking Japanese guy main eventing Dynamite? Horrible. At least make it someone like Takeashit with youth and potential on their side.


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

Chan Hung said:


> Ishii has to be 60 years old right?


Looks younger than Jeribloat


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

There's a dude in the crowd with a really impressive afro


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

The XL 2 said:


> Why is a compressed baked potato main eventing Dynamite?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Chan Hung said:


> Ishii has to be 60 years old right?


46 so a lot younger than Jericho. He started in the 90s though.


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

DammitChrist said:


> THIS is what the AEW audience wants.
> 
> We have another great banger waiting to happen, and it's ROH + NJPW-related too
> 
> Please give both of these men 20+ minutes to wrestle 🙏


No


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Welcome to
Aubrey
Edwards
Wrestling.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Man, I can watch Chris Jericho and Tomohiro Ishii slap meat all night long here.

Edit:

Okay, wow, that sounded really wrong.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Why is a 50 year old 5'4 floating torso with no neck being presented as physically dominant?


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Heatless


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Translation for Jericho's Japanese


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Ok I'm out. I don't care about this match


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Mr316 said:


> Bully Gunn vs Double J. Book it!!


I played that on WWF Attitude


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

DammitChrist said:


> Man, I can watch Chris Jericho and Tomohiro Ishii slap meat all night long here.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

shandcraig said:


> This theme has a 90s wcw vibe for pitbull


The guy can barely do a basic normal walk to a ring


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

This is a great example of how AEW should treat their NJPW partners better. If they had brought in Ishii and treated him as a special attraction with wins, this match would mean so much more. AEW has a lot of young talent they could have fed to Ishii in his past appearances. Ishii getting wins would have benefited him and those young talents someone to learn from. I wish they would learn from this for the rest of the NJPW and any other international talent for that matter.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Holy shit this match sucks.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

I don’t care about this match either. Save us MJF.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Awful match. Jericho im sure was the mastermind behind this awful booking decision. Khan just jizzed about the idea and said yes sir to Jericho.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

This match is dumb as hell, even by AEW standards


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

They’re just slapping each other


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Fucking hell this is an absolute pile of steaming, fly infested dog shite.

This company is so fucked. It's fast approaching 2014-2016 WWE levels of terrible.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

rich110991 said:


> I don’t care about this match either. Save us MJF.


----------



## ireekofawesumnes (Mar 4, 2017)

The XL 2 said:


> Why is a 50 year old 5'4 floating torso with no neck being presented as physically dominant?


bC hEs FrUmM jApAnN dOoD!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Jericho's boob implant has exploded.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

They’ve been slapping eachother for 5 minutes


----------



## Itiswhatitis (4 mo ago)

Why is some old ass crippled grandpa from Japan randomly in the Main Event? No wonder this company never grows their audience. 🤦🤦🤦


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

HOLY CHEESE!!!!

Tomohiro Ishii just DESTROYED Chris Jericho's chest!

The Ocho is bleeding now there


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

They’re trying to bring in the 80+ retirement home demo because that’s where this match would ordinarily take place.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SLAPAMANIA BROTHER


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

The XL 2 said:


> Why is a 50 year old 5'4 floating torso with no neck being presented as physically dominant?


Because it's Ishii! You know, Ishii? That guy...

No...?


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

This is great.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

this match reminds me of Samoa Joe vs Minoru Suzuki


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

Good god what is this?


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Crusher Blackwell said:


> This is great.


No, no it is fucking not.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Where did all that blood come from?


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

This is an old men slugfest brehs.

Works for me!


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Well I haven't seen a man bleed from the chest before so AEW does do new stuff.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Chris Jericho is over 50 years old, and he's still giving us killer performances like this at such a high level 👏


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

redban said:


> Where did all that blood come from?


Jericho’s chest.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Mutant God said:


> Well I haven't seen a man bleed from the chest before so AEW does do new stuff.


I wonder if Ishii has some gnarly fingernails


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Boxingfan said:


> Good god what is this?


Geriatric NJPW vs ROH slap rasslin' baby!

A-E-DUB! A-E-DUB! A-E-DUB! -fire emojis here_-_!!!


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Holly crap, I just realised this is the main event.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Normally if I didn’t like a match I’d probably just stop watching and do something else.

(working for me anyway ha)


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I like how Jericho is bleeding on TV for some unknown guy in a match that nobody will remember tomorrow.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

HOLY SHIT!!!!

That freaking DDT on the apron was BRUTAL!


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

The bat laying in the corner just minding its own business…


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Good job Ishii has no neck or that could've broken it.


----------



## Itiswhatitis (4 mo ago)

This folks is All Elite? Lol this is Sad


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

Boldgerg said:


> Latest Japanese old man I've never heard of vs geriatric Jericho for the shitty ROH title.
> 
> Another great episode.


Do you have memory issues? Ishii has been in AEW almost a half dozen times by now. He isn’t there to take over the main event. He comes over. He looks tough. He makes his opponents look like bad assets.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Chan Hung said:


> I like how Jericho is bleeding on TV for some unknown guy in a match that nobody will remember tomorrow.


pretty sure he didn’t blade. He was cut the hard way


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Chan Hung said:


> I like how Jericho is bleeding on TV for some unknown guy in a match that nobody will remember tomorrow.



We'll remember it tomorrow when the massive viewership decline for the quarter is featured.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

TOMOHIRO ISHII JUST KICKED OUT AT 1!!!!


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Doesn't matter the guy will not win.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Someone posted that this match wouldn't go 20 minutes, yep, it sure did LOL


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I like that. I think that's the first time I've seen the strong style "fighting spirit" scream result in the guy just collapsing


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

WrestleFAQ said:


> Is Omega's knee not even close to hitting Pac's face, or is my brain just not processing it?


The Punk Stan is pretending he always hit that unlike the Evil Elite


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

redban said:


> pretty sure he didn’t blade. He was *cut the hard way*


aye with a blade


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Tony Shiavonie: "What a match!" LOL Tony gives zero fucks nowadays.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

If TK had any guts, Ishi would win.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Wolf Mark said:


> Holly crap, I just realised this is the main event.













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

DammitChrist said:


> TOMOHIRO ISHII JUST KICKED OUT AT 1!!!!


Yes, it's a spot in every single one of his matches. Just saying in case you've not paid attention at all ever to him.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Geeee said:


> I like that. I think that's the first time I've seen the strong style "fighting spirit" scream result in the guy just collapsing


Ishii tends to sell like that, continually fighting back again and again and putting whatever pain he's feeling on the backburner until he legitimately reaches exhaustion.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I cant wait to hear Cornette say "Eeeshhhheeeeeeeeeeeee"


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Chan Hung said:


> Tony Shiavonie: "What a match!" LOL Tony gives zero fucks nowadays.




The greatest match on the greatest night of the greatest year of our great sport.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

TOMOHIRO ISHII JUST DID THE FUCKING CODEBREAKER!!!!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Didn't watch but it says a lot that Khan lets his employees shit all over a guy who is technically still a wrestling talent for the company. Unless this actually does turn out to be a storyline, it should make people hesitant that Khan is just as bad as Vince was at retribution against wrestlers.


Sheesh this is pussified. AEW has been all cool with shooting and talking shit, but suddenly folk should be concerned because Punk is the target.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Would rather watch Jericho smoke Hager's weed for 10 minutes


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Wolf Mark said:


> Doesn't matter the guy will not win.


and you think he should win?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ishii just ran for a moment, holy shit! That's historical!!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I've enjoyed this but if it ends with a Jericho celebration that's pretty lame for a post-PPV finale. We need a 'tune in next week' aftermath.


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

CovidFan said:


> Yes, it's a spot in every single one of his matches. Just saying in case you've not paid attention at all ever to him.


Take it easy, he’s just marking out. It’s okay to do that.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Ishii looked like he needed a cane to get up off the mat just now.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

ok that finish was awesome


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

They should stop with the forearm strikes, they suck and look fake.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

good match.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DammitChrist said:


> HOLY CHEESE!!!!
> 
> Tomohiro Ishii just DESTROYED Chris Jericho's chest!
> 
> The Ocho is bleeding now there


Nobody cares


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Ultimo Duggan said:


> Do you have memory issues? Ishii has been in AEW almost a half dozen times by now. He isn’t there to take over the main event. He comes over. He looks tough. He makes his opponents look like bad assets.


No, I just don't pay attention to fat old men shipped over from NJPW who add absolutely nothing to the product. I'll assume he's mostly been on Rampage when he has appeared, which I don't bother with.

The fact this is a Dynamite main event in 2022 is genuinely hilarious.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Tapping with a middle finger? HAHA Okay that part was cool LOL


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

THAT might've been Chris Jericho's best singles match of 2022 so far.

It's either this match (or the one he had against Jon Moxley back in August, or the one against Chris Jericho in September).

Tonight's main event was fucking OUTSTANDING 👏 👏


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

That ruled, it's always cool when you get a crowd that may not be into a match really into it a shitton by the end. Ishii is my spirit animal.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

RapShepard said:


> Sheesh this is pussified. AEW has been all cool with shooting and talking shit, but suddenly folk should be concerned because Punk is the target.



I don't even care for Punk that much so no idea what you are babbling about. If it is for an angle, there's nothing wrong with it. If they are just trash talking a guy who won't be there anymore, it's no different from trashing Bret Hart after the Screwjob or "The Self-Destruction of the Ultimate Warrior" DVD. It's Vince McMahon retribution for an employee that ran afoul of the boss.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

I thought we were past Jericho vs Claudio.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I didn't really like the part where they chopped each other for 10 minutes but the end of that match was great


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Claudio with the bitchslap to end the show! LOL


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

PEPPERONI NIPPLES


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Why would anyone care for that main event ? I (and I imagine, 150k or so others) turned it off around 9:20. Did anyone think Ishii would win ? No. Was there any heat behind the match ? No. Eh


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Great title defense for Jerichocho!


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Chan Hung said:


> The guy can barely do a basic normal walk to a ring


what does that have to do with the them ? lol


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Claudio


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

Okay, Jericho can officially fuck off. He booked himself in the main event with zero heat instead of the biggest match of the night by far. He’s the only person left who’s actively hurting the company. Somebody has to step up and take him down a notch or two backstage. Seriously, WTF.

By the way, he was lucky to be in the ring with Ishii, the only reason the crowd cared at all about this match.


----------



## Itiswhatitis (4 mo ago)

Awfu shitl main event.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

That match was great. Wish Ishii was treated better by AEW though.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

BCC vs JAS will continue into 2023 and there's nothing you can do about it 😁

I guess Jericho vs Claudio at Final Battle with Claudio winning the belt back. Would they brand split Claudio into ROH if it got TV?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Jericho vs. Claudio in a ‘Winner Gets To Keep The ‘O’ On The End Of Their Name’ match.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Chris Jericho delivers yet ANOTHER banger for the 30th time this year.

He's easily my #2 MVP of AEW in 2022 quality-wise (behind Jon Moxley).

His resurgence since AEW Revolution 2022 (where he faced Eddie Kingston in that awesome opener) was been amazing to watch.

He's the only guy that comes close to beating Shawn Michaels (who's still #1) as my personal all-time favorite/GOAT


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DammitChrist said:


> THAT might've been Chris Jericho's best singles match of 2022 so far.
> 
> It's either this match or the one he had against Jon Moxley back in August.
> 
> Tonight's main event was fucking OUTSTANDING [emoji122] [emoji122]


You have a new favorite match 4 times a night. Folk shouldn't trust you to discuss the weather


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Crusher Blackwell said:


> I thought we were past Jericho vs Claudio.


they will probably do the blow-off at ROH’s PPV on 12/10/22


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

Boldgerg said:


> No, no it is fucking not.


Yes, yes it fucking is.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

redban said:


> and you think he should win?


They should either not make the match or have him win. If not, what's the point.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

So that Dynamite was great and now for the first time since All Out, I think they might have been teasing the return of CM Punk. (or really giving him a fuck off)


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Jericho vs. Misawa's corpse to main event next week's Dynamite. A fully erect DammitChrist is already calling it a match of the year contender.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Wolf Mark said:


> They should either not make the match or have him win. If not, what's the point.


deliver a good match for the fans, showcase the ROH World title, further the Jericho vs ROH angle, promote the Claudio vs Jericho feud


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Wolf Mark said:


> They should either not make the match or have him win. If not, what's the point.


What? You don't understand the point in having a 46 year old Japanese human potatoman from another company wrestle a 52 year old for a dead brands title in the main event of Dynamite?

No, neither do I.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

That Danielson promo? Remind you of anything? Alcoholic father.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

redban said:


> they will probably do the blow-off at ROH’s PPV on 12/10/22


I'm sure you are correct, but it just seems like Jericho could have better and more interesting match ups.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

redban said:


> deliver a good match for the fans, showcase the ROH World title, further the Jericho vs ROH angle, promote the Claudio vs Jericho feud


And we needed a 46 year old NJPW guy that no one outside of the harcore's have ever heard of for that, because...?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Although he too cant wrestle, i am guessing that guy Minoru Suzuki could show Ishii how it's done between old men


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Danielson must really not want titles as him beating Jericho at Final Battle in his first ROH appearance for over a decade would've been something. Claudio getting the flowers instead it looks like. Can we get Danielson/Mox vs the Briscoes at least?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3venflow said:


> BCC vs JAS will continue into 2023 and there's nothing you can do about it [emoji16]
> 
> I guess Jericho vs Claudio at Final Battle with Claudio winning the belt back. Would they brand split Claudio into ROH if it got TV?


Neither option helps ROH be relevant. Though obviously Jericho is the bigger name. ROH is a dead brand the way of WCW and WCW. It lost the race to NWATNA/TNA/GLW/Impact somehow


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Boldgerg said:


> And we needed a 46 year old NJPW guy that no one outside of the harcore's have ever heard of for that, because...?


46? Holy shit, you aren't joking!!  He legit looks 60+!!


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Chan Hung said:


> 46? Holy shit, you aren't joking!!  He legit looks 60+!!


I feel 60+ after watching that crap.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Honestly, it's a shame that tonight's episode of Dynamite will likely suffer in the ratings due to the timing with tomorrow's holiday.

Tonight was legitimately one of my favorite Dynamite episodes of the year so far, and that was WITHOUT MJF (aka the new AEW World Champion) being on the show. 

Plus, CM Punk was referenced HEAVILY tonight (although not verbally).

I even thought the filler women's tag match was good too.

Plus, House of Black is FINALLY back!!!

More importantly, we had Orange Cassidy and Daniel Garcia getting TV time too! 

Chris Jericho vs Tomohiro Ishii was amazing. Death Triangle vs The Elite was a great match too (and we've still got 5 MORE GUARANTEED BANGERS LEFT TO GO)!!!

I'd probably give tonight's Dynamite episode an accurate rating of a 9.5/10 with no further explanation necessary, but I'd lean more toward a 10/10 (on Cagematch) since I loved the show that much 

Tonight's episode had a perfect mix of awesome wrestling and fun segments too.


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

Jeribloat main evented because he’s that bloated annoying uncle no one wants at Thanksgiving dinner, so he has no plans for tomorrow.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Boldgerg said:


> And we needed a 46 year old NJPW guy that no one outside of the harcore's have ever heard of for that, because...?


ishii has wrestled a bit on AEW. He was on multiple PPV events this year


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3venflow said:


> BCC vs JAS will continue into 2023 and there's nothing you can do about it 😁
> 
> I guess Jericho vs Claudio at Final Battle with Claudio winning the belt back. Would they brand split Claudio into ROH if it got TV?


The BCC literally disbanded and somehow JAS vs BCC is still going on LOL


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

DammitChrist said:


> Honestly, it's a shame that tonight's episode of Dynamite will likely suffer in the ratings due to the timing with tomorrow's holiday.
> 
> Tonight was legitimately one of my favorite Dynamite episodes of the year so far, and that was WITHOUT MJF (aka the new AEW World Champion) being on the show.
> 
> ...


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Neither option helps ROH be relevant. Though obviously Jericho is the bigger name. ROH is a dead brand the way of WCW and WCW. It lost the race to NWATNA/TNA/GLW/Impact somehow


Yet if it gets the rumoured HBO Max deal or even something on TNT/TBS it'd be fast tracked to number three promotion in the country more than likely. IMPACT is on AXS which is in about half as many homes as TNT/TBS.

There's an opening for a small but sustainable number three since IMPACT is doing nothing to re-expand, nor is MLW (a company with potential it never fulfills).


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

redban said:


> ishii has wrestled a bit on AEW. He was on multiple PPV events this year


That doesn't answer the question or change how pointless and bizarre a choice it is.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> 46? Holy shit, you aren't joking!!  He legit looks 60+!!


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

Despite Jeri-chode once again making himself the main event, it was overall a pretty decent show. No MJF really hurt, too. To not put the Trios match as the main event still shows that Tony is listening to the wrong people (Jericho) and not doing the right thing. Hats off to Ishii for making what would’ve been a dud into an interesting spectacle. The trios match made this a memorable show, it was incredible. And I’m so happy to see that the Women’s title is now legit.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Thought the show was great overall, although I think it really should have had an MJF segment somewhere on the show.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

DammitChrist said:


> Honestly, it's a shame that tonight's episode of Dynamite will likely suffer in the ratings due to the timing with tomorrow's holiday.




Ratings aren't even out yet and DC is already lining up an excuse lol.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

Chan Hung said:


> I like how Jericho is bleeding on TV for some unknown guy in a match that nobody will remember tomorrow.


That is no blade job, brother. It’s not like Jericho had any choice.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

redban said:


> deliver a good match for the fans, showcase the ROH World title, further the Jericho vs ROH angle, promote the Claudio vs Jericho feud


1. A good match should have heat and suspense with people not knowing who is gonna win. If not it's another athletic exibition. You only watch it to appreciate the choregraphy like ice skating, I guess

2, Nobody cares about ROH

3. None of this further the ROH angle. It's not like Ishii is a ROH legend

4. Jericho getting slapped by Claudio could have been easily achieved by Jericho doing a promo and him getting slapped, you don't need the match

All we saw is yet another Japanese wrestler coming in and jobbing


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

I thought the women's match was decent...even fun at some points. I thought whichever the blonde one is from TayJay and Willow were pretty good. Thought Willow's partner was terrible.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

Crusher Blackwell said:


> I'm sure you are correct, but it just seems like Jericho could have better and more interesting match ups.


He has pretty much locked himself into facing only former ROH champions. He wants to ruin the legacy of ROH. That is a good way to keep Jericho out of the AEW World Title picture. 

TK wants to have TWO good wrestling promotions. That is a noble vision that he has for the wrestling business. That employs more wrestlers and makes it TWO wrestling promotions to watch instead of those other guys.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Ultimo Duggan said:


> He has pretty much locked himself into facing only former ROH champions. He wants to ruin the legacy of ROH. That is a good way to keep Jericho out of the AEW World Title picture.
> 
> TK wants to have TWO good wrestling promotions. That is a noble vision that he has for the wrestling business. That employs more wrestlers and makes it TWO wrestling promotions to watch instead of those other guys.


But by doing that, he's making the only real promotion he has, bad. He's throwing AEW under the bus.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Just saw the opening segment on YouTube since I missed the beginning of the show:






Pretty nice. So is BCC still a thing?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Just saw the opening segment on YouTube since I missed the beginning of the show:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like it, but I want BRYAN to take Mox out.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I would have put trios match as the main event, you’re guaranteed to get entertained. Jericho vs Ishii?? Who the fuck would ever want this as a main event, besides Jericho? Oh, yay, more fucking chest slaps, just like the dumbass Eddie Kingston match. Bollocks.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Still no Miro? What happened to him?

Again, why is AEW having ROH as their main event title based match? They devalue their brand like that.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Ultimo Duggan said:


> He has pretty much locked himself into facing only former ROH champions. He wants to ruin the legacy of ROH. That is a good way to keep Jericho out of the AEW World Title picture.
> 
> TK wants to have TWO good wrestling promotions. That is a noble vision that he has for the wrestling business. That employs more wrestlers and makes it TWO wrestling promotions to watch instead of those other guys.



ROH is dead. Jericho’s ROH matches have largely caused a ratings drop. It’s no longer must watch TV to watch the final quarter hour because you know it’s just Jericho vs a guy most casual viewers don’t know or care about. MJF should have been featured instead.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

The Elite are the best wrestlers in history of sports entertainment nuff said. That shit was up there with HBK/Hogan in terms of hilarity through moves.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

Ultimo Duggan said:


> He has pretty much locked himself into facing only former ROH champions. He wants to ruin the legacy of ROH. That is a good way to keep Jericho out of the AEW World Title picture.
> 
> TK wants to have TWO good wrestling promotions. That is a noble vision that he has for the wrestling business. That employs more wrestlers and makes it TWO wrestling promotions to watch instead of those other guys.


I understand that but he's got other options than Claudio. They have Jay Lethal, Christopher Daniels, Samoa Joe, RUSH, Taven, and Bryan Danielson all under contract who are also former ROH World champions.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

So.. the Bucks and Omega waste time to be petty and run even more from actual wrestling while FTR gets a minute to tell us they won’t wrestle on yet another show that actually matters..... AEW is a fucking joke.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Wolf Mark said:


> 1. A good match should have heat and suspense with people not knowing who is gonna win. If not it's another athletic exibition. You only watch it to appreciate the choregraphy like ice skating, I guess
> 
> 2, Nobody cares about ROH
> 
> ...



Bingo. I call your first point.."pointless workrate. "


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Okay, even though I'm actually kinda scared to check my 126+ notifications, I sincerely hope that many of you folks have a happy Thanksgiving tomorrow 💯 💯 

I legitimately had a great time watching tonight's Dynamite episode with some of you. The show tonight (plus the holiday tomorrow where I MIGHT even watch Black Panther 2 with my cousins) genuinely put me in such a great mood


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Another awesome show! Maybe the best in a while.

My favorite parts:
1. Starks wins!!!
2. Another awesome trios match!
3. Red Velvet is back!
4. Jericho vs IshiI was a banger!
5. More intrigue in the BCC!
6. The return of House of Black! 

It was interesting to see Kiera Hogan getting booted out of the Baddies. I wonder if she’ll form a baby face team with Diamanté? Better yet, I’d have Velvet leave the Baddies and form a team with Kiera.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

One Shed said:


> Fixed. What an awful match to contemplate existing. Sponsored by Melatonin!


Yep, Orange Cassidy vs Daniel Garcia is definitely a sleeper match that'll inevitably surpass expectations since both those men are legitimately great wrestlers. 

Plus, they'll definitely do an awful job at being 'terrible' since Cassidy and Garcia are just too talented to fail in the ring.

I'm so glad that you agree with this, and that we're finally on the same page here regarding that awesome match-up


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Yet if it gets the rumoured HBO Max deal or even something on TNT/TBS it'd be fast tracked to number three promotion in the country more than likely. IMPACT is on AXS which is in about half as many homes as TNT/TBS.
> 
> There's an opening for a small but sustainable number three since IMPACT is doing nothing to re-expand, nor is MLW (a company with potential it never fulfills).


Fair point, though I'd hope AEW would get the HBO Max deal. Though I must say it did hurt my Lucha Underground Stan heart that it did fuck all on Netflix and Tubi. But obviously different promoting backing from the owners


----------



## hybrid92_ (Aug 17, 2021)

jake hager vs orange cassidy is a channel changer for sure. the refs were made to look like retards again during the young bucks vs death triangle match.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Nobody cares


The Chicago crowd tonight says otherwise


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> You have a new favorite match 4 times a night. Folk shouldn't trust you to discuss the weather


Honestly, this was a pretty good roast


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Ratings aren't even out yet and DC is already lining up an excuse lol.


It's not an excuse if it's a valid reason, my dude!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

DammitChrist said:


> Yep, Orange Cassidy vs Daniel Garcia is definitely a sleeper match that'll inevitably surpass expectations since both those men are legitimately great wrestlers.
> 
> Plus, they'll definitely do an awful job at being 'terrible' since Cassidy and Garcia are just too talented to fail in the ring.
> 
> I'm so glad that you agree with this, and that we're finally on the same page here regarding that awesome match-up


Yes, it will put several hundred thousand people to sleep like usual.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So Bryan is turning heel? Or....


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Thanks to two veterans for a proper submission struggle. It always seems to me that these days either you tap in milli seconds like Luchasaurus in the cage match or you escape the move eventually. Nothing in between. The struggle is part of the story. This is pro wrestling not MMA. In MMA the struggle is with the application process of the submission hold. If a guy just allowed the other guy on his back, move his chin up, let his arms hang loose and get rear naked choked, it would look dumb. That´s what it looks like when Luchasaurus taps so quickly that his body cannot even process the supposed pain to his brain.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

ElTerrible said:


> Thanks to two veterans for a proper submission struggle. It always seems to me that these days either you tap in milli seconds like Luchasaurus in the cage match or you escape the move eventually. Nothing in between. The struggle is part of the story. This is pro wrestling not MMA. In MMA the struggle is with the application process of the submission hold. If a guy just allowed the other guy on his back, move his chin up, let his arms hang loose and get rear naked choked, it would look dumb. That´s what it looks like when Luchasaurus taps so quickly that his body cannot even process the supposed pain to his brain.


Luchasaurus tapped after eating a chairshot to the head and an elbow drop through a table from the top of the cage.. it's fine.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Pros/cons

Pros
1, I didn't hate the opener promo melodramatic stuff cause it was believable 
2. The house of black return was sweet 
3.Ricky vs Page was solid
4. The Elite crowd reaction and trolling of the crowd was great 
5. The coronation of hayter 
6. The main event was solid

Cons
1. Jake Hager wrestling a long match
2. The Elite screwing up the psychology of the match with their antics. So we are meant to sympathise with these guys being 2 nil?
3. The triple threat tag.
4. The main event result was never in question


----------



## Serpico Jones (Aug 19, 2018)

The main event was two old fat slobs.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Elite are GOATS, i’ll hear no slander

that is all

ps> i was right, its a work 😂


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Can anyone take this shit seriously???

Moxley and Regal's segment was already done in 1994, and it was MUCH better when it was done by Disney.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Tony Khan is a better booker than Triple H because he knows how to book Role Models!


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Tony Khan is a better booker than Triple H because he knows how to book Role Models!


It’s past your bedtime.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

KingofKings1524 said:


> It’s past your bedtime.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

BLISSED & LYNCHED said:


> View attachment 139913


My Role Model! 😍


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

What an awesome episode of Dynamite, that was super fun to watch and left me excited for Rampage as well!

Hot crowd, great matches, great promos, storyline progression across the card, and it feels like half the roster's star power has increased over the past 12 months in this environment... AEW's booking is the proverbial frog in hot water.

The Elite's trolling was incredible... who bites in a fight?! 

Loved the tease of MJF and the way the opening segment turned the crowd back in favour of Moxley, culminating in a great way to banish Regal into the hyenas' lair of WWE.

Just a great, fun show all the way through. I'm excited now whenever a special NJPW guy makes an appearance, when 12 months ago I didn't feel that way.

Top 20% episode this week for me


----------



## Ordar (Apr 5, 2011)

I’m glad the interim crap is gone, but how it was announced, then the immediate tease for dissension between Jamie and Britt was forced and rushed. They should have let Jamie have a big moment this week and let the title win breathe. 
Everyone knows Britt is going to turn on her, so there was literally no need to rush to it tonight. The only thing that was accomplished tonight is it’s now clear that Jamie will be cheered over Britt


----------



## stevem20 (Jul 24, 2018)

That was garbage. AEW needs a real shake up.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

IronMan8 said:


> What an awesome episode of Dynamite, that was super fun to watch and left me excited for Rampage as well!
> 
> Hot crowd, great matches, great promos, storyline progression across the card, and it feels like half the roster's star power has increased over the past 12 months in this environment... AEW's booking is the proverbial frog in hot water.
> 
> ...


is regal returning to WWE?


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

FINALLY Thunder 'Lost My Smile' Rosa has been stripped of the belt! A bit of an insult that the most talented woman in the entire AEW womens division Toni Storm didn't get to run with the belt and be acknowledged as the champion. Even with that ball being dropped, time for a bitter heel turn perhaps to make use of this mistake.

The second most talented woman in AEW is now womens world champion, which would have meant more on Saturday if the title match wasn't interim, but eh, at least that stupidity is over. I wish they'd either continue the feud with Storm/Hayter and do a double turn since Jamie is over with the AEW diehards and Toni is not, or at the very least have Britt jump her on Saturday or tonight. Why is TK waiting to pull the trigger on this??? It's been WAY too long, we all know its coming, doing it the night of her winning the belt or tonight would have been unpredictable.

Red Velvet is finally back 🔥 give her jobber Jadebergs title please!

Mark Sterling randomly with Jade again? Kiera out? Kinda cool.

We had the dismal Lion King segment between Simba Moxley and Uncle William 'Scar' Regal. Hopefully Regal runs away to WWE where he'll be used much better and never returns to AEW.

Fast forwarded through the cheerleader routine match but did stop a few times and heard people chanting CM Punk at The Elite, loved it!

What happened to badass Vegan Planets Champion of the Cows Daniel Bryan?? Guy looks worse and worse each week on this show.

No MJF???

Better than Dynamite usually is all things considered 6/10 with some cool spots.


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

Stardom Late 2020.

*Bea Priestly*: "Jamie, lets join WWE and become big time!",

*Jamie Hayter*: "Nah! I'm thinking of joining AEW after a bit more development at OTT and RevPro".

*Bea Priestly*: "Looool!, just join NXT UK, then NXT. Its the best development out there and will get you ready for Raw/SD - ya know they treat women like champs there".

*Jamie Hayter*: "Nah! I'm good thanks".

*Bea Priestly*: "HAHAHA you're a mark, by November 2022 I will be WWE women's champ AND what will you be doing? LOOOL".


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

First time in a long time I’ve watched the whole episode from top to bottom and been throughly entertained. They had great matches, returns, nice promos. A bit of everything that used to make their shows special.

I’m glad to see them back on track after the All Out post show fiasco.

Can’t wait for Rampage and another Elite/Death Triangle match!


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> is regal returning to WWE?


About a month ago it was reported that Regal only signed a 1-year contract and that he was planning to ask for unrealistic money when it ended

There's still 3 months left, and the HHH situation is an obvious negotiation opportunity, but it just reminded me of the possibility when Moxley said "go away and never return"


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

BLISSED & LYNCHED said:


> Red Velvet is finally back 🔥 give her jobber Jadebergs title please!
> .


I've been waiting for that! The crowd popped for her during her segment, they could've made a bigger deal of her return, but I guess everyone is a bit burned out over returns lately lol


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

BLISSED & LYNCHED said:


> Can anyone take this shit seriously???
> 
> Moxley and Regal's segment was already done in 1994, and it was MUCH better when it was done by Disney.
> 
> ...


You know who else referenced The Lion King? CM Punk!! #Brawloutisawork


----------



## Top bins (Jul 8, 2019)

3venflow said:


> BCC vs JAS will continue into 2023 and there's nothing you can do about it 😁
> 
> I guess Jericho vs Claudio at Final Battle with Claudio winning the belt back. Would they brand split Claudio into ROH if it got TV?


I hope not. I hope that the whole point of putting the belt on Jericho is to put over a young star or a wrestler who hasn't held the belt before who hasn't held the belt before or a massive star like a Pink or a Bryan, although Bryan has lost too many times Hopefully a TV deal will be there soon. 

It would be annoying if they went this route of having a star like Jericho having the belt to only drop it back to Claudio.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Geeee said:


> You know who else referenced The Lion King? CM Punk!! #Brawloutisawork


😂😂😂


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Tuned out of Orange Cassidy and the Elite matches. I'm sorry, I'm just over the trios spotfests. They're a dime a dozen. And I don't need to see Orange Cassidy making everyone look bad.

The start with Regal saying MJF can't be bothered to show up this week I thought was genius. Keeps him in our mind while also leaving a little mystery and absence. If this is the Blackpool Combat Club's end, good. Like many things, it started with promise but wound up flopping.

Starks vs. Page was good. Very interested to see how Starks does in his first world title match. It's about time he got more of a push.

And the stuff with Baker and Hayter was good. AEW did botch this story by not having Hayter turn on Britt while chasing the title, but that bit with the mic was a fun foreshadowing. Also, Hayer just looks and feels the part as champion. It's the best news for that division in some time.

Intense match between Jericho and Ishii. I'm sick of ROH but this was fine.

Overall, MJF with Regal, Starks, Hayter/Baker, and more with Wardlow/Joe is enough to make me come back next week. I'll just be skipping things I don't like.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Loved this show. So much better than last few weeks. 

Mox/Bryan/Regal segment was perfection. The character work here was really good. This has to be the starting point of separation between Bryan and rest of BCC. Yuta is already pissed at him. Now Mox and Bryan could have friction coming out of this.

Elite vs Death Triangle 2 was great. All the shots at Punk and Elite playing heels here made sense because Chicago. Elite losing again was unexpected but I liked it because I was fully expecting them to win here. I can see Death Triangle going 3-0 and then Elite winning the next 3. 

House of Black return was done well too. They all look rejuvenated, especially Black. 

Ethan Page vs Starks was good. Starks got a good pop. He's getting more popular each passing week. I'm glad it's Starks vs MJF and not Firm. I like Page but I'm not sold on Firm.

Acclaimed vs TNA will be Winter is Coming I guess. They have to do FTR vs Acclaimed at Revolution.

Skipped Jericho vs Ishii because I knew Ishii would win and I just had no interest in this match. Claudio vs Jericho continues I guess. 

No MJF but rest of the stuff made up for it. Looking forward to his "explanation" next week.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

IronMan8 said:


> What an awesome episode of Dynamite, that was super fun to watch and left me excited for Rampage as well!
> 
> Hot crowd, great matches, great promos, storyline progression across the card, and it feels like half the roster's star power has increased over the past 12 months in this environment... AEW's booking is the proverbial frog in hot water.
> 
> ...


Moxley


----------



## Shaz Cena (9 mo ago)

It was one of those shows where I watched only to laugh at few segments.


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

Top bins said:


> It would be annoying if they went this route of having a star like Jericho having the belt to only drop it back to Claudio.


More than annoying. Jericho buries a bunch of former champs for months only for the storyline to end up exactly where it began. What a fucking waste of time, energy, and talent. Reminds me of how Jericho and Co. buried Danielson’s career beyond repair only to have Garcia end up in the exact same spot he stated out at. Jericho used to bring value to AEW some time ago, but now he kills everything he touches. And so what if Claudio wins again? We’ve seen this story before, and zero prestige has been added from Jericho holding the title. And in my opinion there is absolutely no momentum behind this match going into the ROH PPV.


----------



## Uncle Iroh (5 mo ago)

Can't wait to see the promos between Starks and MJF.

If ever there were two guys who could be two big main event players for them, it's those two. Both have charisma and promos coming out the ass. 

Have Starks come close with the big baby face comeback but MJF ultimately win. But then keep Starks away from him but doing his own thing, continuing to get over and ready to come for the belt when it's time.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Uncle Iroh said:


> Can't wait to see the promos between Starks and MJF.
> 
> If ever there were two guys who could be two big main event players for them, it's those two. Both have charisma and promos coming out the ass.
> 
> Have Starks come close with the big baby face comeback but MJF ultimately win. But then keep Starks away from him but doing his own thing, continuing to get over and ready to come for the belt when it's time.


Hoping next week opens with MJF and his explanation and then have Starks comes out to interrupt him and have their first interaction.


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

Good show until the Young Geeks showed up, and another ROH main event. Yawn. Honestly, even when Jericho wasn't involved with the ROH title I gave zero fucks about him. He's old, stale and extremely boring.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

They hit 6k in the end for the show, which is great for a market they've asked so much of this year.

I think it was their sixth individual event in the territory this year and that includes All Out and Forbidden Door, two premium priced PPVs.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595989579445985283


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

AEW is dying brother from what certain few trolls love to spin!


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

omaroo said:


> AEW is dying brother from what certain few trolls love to spin!


It's not "dying", yet, it's just not growing. It won't grow until the booking evolves beyond being completely appalling and nonsensical, and they learn to utilise and showcase the talents who are or might at least become big time attractions, appeal to casuals/the mainstream and transcend the sport, instead of putting fat old NJPW dudes no one's ever heard of, outside of the super smark nerds, in their main events.


----------

